# E3 2014 (June 10-12): THE FINAL COUNTDOWN



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

It's almost that time of year again! E3 is almost upon us! I will be updating regularly as more conference and event schedules are revealed, as well as information on what we can expect at this year's E3. 

In the meantime, speculation, wish lists, and so on are welcome discussion! And also feel free to post any E3-related news and videos here, of course. And don't forget the gifs. 

As E3 gets closer I will include various links for streaming the conferences and events as well, some of which may include pre-shows (like IGN) and other entertaining happenings. 

Let's have a fun E3!



*E3 COUNTDOWN*


*Conference Schedules:*

*Microsoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 9:30 AM PST (12:30 PM EST)
*EA:* Monday, June 9th @ 12 PM PST (3 PM EST)
*Ubisoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 3 PM PST (6 PM EST)
*Sony:* Monday, June 9th @ 6 PM PST (9 PM EST)
*Nintendo:* Tuesday, June 10th @ 9 AM PST (12 PM EST)






*Spoiler*: _Official Twitch E3 Broadcast Schedule_ 







*Monday 6/9 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:30am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
11:00am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing Post show
11:30pm ? Hotline Miami 2 (Dennaton Games/Devolver Digital)
12:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Preview
1:00pm ? EA Special Event
2:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Post show
2:30pm ? Battlecry (Bethesda)
3:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing
4:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing Post show
4:30pm ? Witcher 3 (CD Projekt RED)
5:00pm ? Dying Light (Techland)
5:30pm ? Final thoughts
6:00pm ? PlayStation E3 2014 Press Conference


*Tuesday 6/10 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:00am ? Nintendo Digital Event
10:00am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:15am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:30am ? Dragon Age: Inquisition (EA)
11:00am ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
11:20am ? The Division (Ubisoft)
11:40am ? Farcry 4 (Ubisoft)
12:00pm ? Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Activision)
12:20pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
1:00pm ? DRIVECLUB (SCEA)
1:20pm ? Evil Within (Bethesda)
1:40pm ? Lords of the Fallen (NAMCO)
2:00pm ? Destiny (Activision/BUNGIE)
2:20pm ? The Order: 1886 (SCEA)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)
4:00pm ? Super Smash Bros. Invitational (Nintendo)


*Wednesday 6/11 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Alienware
10:30am ? Twitch Time
11:00am ? Sunset Overdrive (Insomniac Games/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? ID@Xbox (Unannounced title)
11:40am ? Killer Instinct: Season Two (Iron Galaxy/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:20pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? H1Z1 (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? EA (Unannounced title)
1:20pm ? Batman: Arkham Knight (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
1:40pm ? Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
2:10pm ? Nintendo Demo
2:30pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
2:50pm ? Crytek (Unannounced title)
3:00pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:15pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:30pm ? Hohokum (Honeyslug, SCE Santa Monica Studio)
3:45pm ? Helldivers (Arrowhead Game Studios/Sony Computer Entertainment)
4:00pm ? Alien Isolation (The Creative Assembly/SEGA)
4:20pm ? Civilization: Beyond Earth (2K)
4:40pm ? Diablo III: Reaper of Souls ? Ultimate Evil Edition on PS4 (Blizzard)
5:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)


*Thursday 6/12 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Tetris w/creator Alexey Pajitnov
10:15am ? Zombies Monsters Robots (Ying Pei Games)
10:30am ? Guinness World Records ? certificate presentation
11:00am ? Fable Legends (LionHead/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? #IDARB (ID@Xbox)
11:40am ? Project Spark (Team Dakota/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Nintendo Demo
12:20am ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? PlanetSide 2 PS4 Edition (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? 505 Games (TBD) 1:20pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
1:40pm ? Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (Gearbox/2K)
2:00pm ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
2:20pm ? The Crew (Ubisoft)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Tecmo Koei (Unannounced title)
3:20pm ? Disney Infinity 2.0: Marvel Super Heroes (Disney Interactive)
3:40pm ? SEGA Sonic BOOM! (SEGA)
4:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)




*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Schedule_ 









*Streaming Links:*

Twitch: 

GameTrailers: 

IGN: 

Spike: 


*News Links:*


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Digital Event Announcement_ 



[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
_


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
> _



LH you finally won a thread my fellow smiling monk 

But yeah Grim is going to be sweet.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
> _



Smartest thing you said all day. 

Yea, I'm hyped.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7yTldFe2m-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
> _


I am, for sure. I geeked out a little bit when they announced that, despite the horrendously corny lead-up to the reveal.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody hyped for _Grim fandango ?
> _



I'm very hyped for Grim Fandango Remastered, like insanely so.  Very excited.

Oh and krory, you likely have nothing to worry about with regards to Telltales GoT game, E3 isn't over yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

NINTENDO'S LIVE STREAMING AGAIN TIME FOR STARFOX 

New Dragon Ball game subtitled Zenobirth


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

[youtube]3jDZfREYppk[/youtube]



From last thread. 

It bore repeating.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Smartest thing you said all day.
> 
> Yea, I'm hyped.



And unwittingly ironic.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Is Zelda the face of the latest game?  Is that her riding the horse in the trailer?


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> [youtube]3jDZfREYppk[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coming for steam!



yeeeeeesh


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NINTENDO'S LIVE STREAMING AGAIN TIME FOR STARFOX
> 
> New Dragon Ball game subtitled Zenobirth



FUCCCCKKKK I have to work!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Job J Stauffer said:
			
		

> For those asking, Game of Thrones will premiere later this year after TFTBL kicks off. More news on GoT towards the end of summer, not at E3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo running behind.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NINTENDO'S LIVE STREAMING AGAIN TIME FOR STARFOX
> 
> New Dragon Ball game subtitled Zenobirth



OH GOD!!! MY BODYS NOT READY!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

EXCLUSIVE SHIT ON THIS


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> LH you finally won a thread my fellow smiling monk
> 
> But yeah Grim is going to be sweet.


Meh, its like RNG on grinding games, the loot comes when you do not expect or want it 



Enclave said:


> I'm very hyped for Grim Fandango Remastered, like insanely so.  Very excited.
> 
> Oh and krory, you likely have nothing to worry about with regards to Telltales GoT game, E3 isn't over yet.


I think there is no doubt that GOT will come, TellTales got a good reputation and they wont miss on giving up GOT. its just  a matter of time.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]7yTldFe2m-A[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck, game caught The Bouncer syndrome.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't mind things getting weird. I just want to see Starfox


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I think there is no doubt that GOT will come, TellTales got a good reputation and they wont miss on giving up GOT. its just  a matter of time.



They have a lot more on their plate than usual with still having to finish The Walking Dead Season 2, The Wolf Among Us, and release Tales from the Borderlands which doesn't have a release date yet.

I don't think there's going to be some fuck-up but the current state of the gaming community has me natural put on edge when stuff is coming up but it seems like it disappeared.

But Telltale at least mentioned it today, said a reveal at the end of Summer so...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Still baffled as to why they didn't announce Starfox on the direct


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

TellTale doesn't want to deflate it's Borderlands game with GoT it's understandable.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Are there any titles that got announcent after the direct?

I just got home and I'm ready for more

INVITATIONAL!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still baffled as to why they didn't announce Starfox on the direct



Maybe they felt that it would be better to save it for later which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still baffled as to why they didn't announce Starfox on the direct


It makes sense when you really think about it. Nintendo came up with this new format with which to present all their new games and content, and they really want to sell it to us. If there wasn't the possibility of seeing Starfox or some other new games during the Treehouse events, do you think as many people would bother to watch it?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 10, 2014)

That Nintendo Direct got me way more excited than I expected.  I might end up getting a Wii U very soon as opposed to waiting for Smash to come out.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Are there any titles that got announcent after the direct?
> 
> I just got home and I'm ready for more
> 
> INVITATIONAL!!!


Devils Third and Fantasy Life are the only ones I heard about.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Maybe they felt that it would be better to save it for later which isn't a bad idea.



The conference itself was kinda meh but in hindsight, it was kinda smart for them not to blow their load all at once, unlike everyone else.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

> He continued, “Sony, on the other hand, appears to have a solid grasp on the art of the E3 press conference, especially after last year’s knockout round. People like Andrew House and Adam Boyes were just sort of strutting across the stage, enjoying knowing the fact that they had made a hit console. They smiled and made jabs at their competition when they felt like it. It allowed Sony to stretch out a little bit, as well — Microsoft may have the reputation of being entertainment focused, but Sony is the company that spent time talking about their TV and social offerings. As is only appropriate, the company moved past first and third-party games to spend time talking about new products and services. The show had the feeling of forward momentum.”



/ded


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. Toad got a game and Daisy yet to get one? Man.... go to hell


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Platinum said:
			
		

> > Sony spends 20 minutes talking about youtube and netflix and it's own original content and try to say 'but man Sony's was AWESOME, I love Ratchet CGI movies at my E3"



Who here said that? Cuz whoever it was might've been backpedaling like crazy. Everyone I saw was shitting on it like Sony were commiting 9/11 again right in front of them. 

Also, I'll grant you that the Bone had a stronger launch lineup, but that didn't necessarily mean it was all that great by its own merits. All the PS4 had was Knack and other.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

THIS STREAM IS SO GOOD


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> /ded


Of course, they make no mention of Shawn Layden and Michael Bendis derailing the whole show.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

THAT DRAGON WAS SO HIPE


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> Devils Third and Fantasy Life are the only ones I heard about.



Thanks.

And why is there no recent Zelda U thread? I'm about to make one, it deserves one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Who here said that? Cuz whoever it was might've been backpedaling like crazy. Everyone I saw was shitting on it like Sony were commiting 9/11 again right in front of them.
> 
> Also, I'll grant you that the Bone had a stronger launch lineup, but that didn't necessarily mean it was all that great by its own merits. All the PS4 had was Knack and other.



You're insane, there was quite a few people talking about how Sony won and how their thing was perfect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> /ded



I can't believe I actually missed the huge HULK SMASH in the middle of Destiny's presentation. Fucking hilarious. Some sound guy at Sony must be homeless right about now.



Malvingt2 said:


> You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. Toad got a game and Daisy yet to get one? Man.... go to hell



A Toad game where you can't jump. Yay. Daisy is good if she's not getting crap like this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And why is there no recent Zelda U thread? I'm about to make one, it deserves one.



Yeah Scizor. Make it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. Toad got a game and Daisy yet to get one? Man.... go to hell



This 

This so fucking much.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

end me, toad


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

so I spilled my glass of water over my keyboard mid-conference and had to clean up all this shit. Keyboard is still short circuited and doesn't respond. Imma let it dry out for a couple of days and see if it revives. I'm currently using a shitty rubber dome as a temporary replacement



but dammit I basically missed the entire nintendo conference because of this. can anyone plz recap everything they showed?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> You're insane, there was quite a few people talking about how Sony won and how their thing was perfect.



Well, yeah, sure there was Fiona, but I just assumed he/she was one of those cats that no one really listened to or took seriously, like Shion or Flow.

I must've skimmed that shit. There was a lot to read and keeping up with it and watching the conference at the same time (yes, I was just that bored) severely messed up my focus, it seems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> so I spilled my glass of water over my keyboard mid-conference and had to clean up all this shit. Keyboard is still short circuited and doesn't respond. Imma let it dry out for a couple of days and see if it revives. I'm currently using a shitty rubber dome as a temporary replacement
> 
> 
> 
> but dammit I basically missed the entire nintendo conference because of this. can anyone plz recap everything they showed?



[YOUTUBE]GisRY6h100U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Who here said that? Cuz whoever it was might've been backpedaling like crazy. Everyone I saw was shitting on it like Sony were commiting 9/11 again right in front of them.



How's that selective memory working out for you? Alzheimer is awesome!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, enough with the captain toad, we got the taste already, next.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. Toad got a game and Daisy yet to get one? Man.... go to hell



*Realized I never thought about this*
*Reflects*


......... Yeah, on 2nd thought, I take my praise back. Fuck Nintendo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for the Palu reveal either way, though.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty bored with Captain Toad now


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo and ubisoft get a a- for E3

Microsoft gets a c+

EA is promotion in doubt

Sony passed, but is getting detention for that tv bullshit with bendis.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*More Star Fox Wii U details and Miyamoto comments*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How's that selective memory working out for you? Alzheimer is awesome!



Less selective memory, more selective reading.

Saw that Sony was gonna be talking about TV for a while. Got bored. Saw that the thread went nuts when it began happening, got bored after the first page and skipped ahead about 3 pages. Minor flub on my part, I admit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

The only thing more hilarious than this thread are the post-E3 articles.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

E3 2015: Princess Daisy game or we riot


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Is Captain Toad a retail release or DLC?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> The only thing more hilarious than this thread are the post-E3 articles.



oh so this is another thread for you to mock

and whats wrong with the post-E3 news articles?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto should be on in about half an hour.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7yTldFe2m-A[/YOUTUBE]

The gameplay footage looked like crap but the trailer looks pretty cool...I want to believe so bad...

ITAKAGI, YOU WERE THE CHOSEN ONE.

It's gonna be good...r-right?



SionBarsod said:


> Pretty bored with Captain Toad now



Small wonder.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Is Captain Toad a retail release or DLC?





Toad: DLC? what is that?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Journalists talking about how genius it was for Sony to take pot-shots at their competitors
>Reason: "There is no competition"

Don't try to hide your fanboyism or anything.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Toad: DLC? what is that?



Shit better not be full price.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm two minutes into this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GisRY6h100U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

So, the Nintendo press kit is all over /v/ now. It confirms that Starfox, Project Guard, and Project Giant Robot are real things; but not much else.

Also, the 3DS seems to be lacking. Super Smash, Fantasy Life, Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, and Professor Layton vs. Pheonix Wright are all they have for it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Btw, did anyone laugh at Jack Tretton when  he rated Microsoft press conference A and said so many good words about it ?
I personally couldnt stop giggling all the time.


----------



## teddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Can someone give me a summary of what nintendo, sony, and microsoft have shown so far? been too busy with other things to catch their presentations


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Type 0 HD coming to PSVITA!!!

here.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Btw, did anyone laugh at Jack Tretton when  he rated Microsoft press conference A and said so many good words about it ?
> I personally couldnt stop giggling all the time.



I was giggling because it was true and he didn't realize it.

I straight out laughed my balls off after the Sony conference and he probably tried to hang himself but was worried about what Geoff Keighly would do to his corpse.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

This Splatoons game looks reallly fun


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  1m
In #Splatoon, you have three minutes to cover as much territory with your team's ink as possible.  

I see


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

THANK YOU SE


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Now I'm a bit more forgiving for you not bringing FFXV to E3


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Btw, did anyone laugh at Jack Tretton when  he rated Microsoft press conference A and said so many good words about it ?
> I personally couldnt stop giggling all the time.


He also spoke favorably about Sony's decision to spend time on PS TV and comic stuff, despite the fact that he _knows_ it was a bad decision.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah Scizor. Make it.



Alright, done 

Also: YES MY HYPE IS BACK, THANKS GUYS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

See? nobody care about Nintendo @ E3. The Press is like Nintendo what?



Hilarious.. No conference? we don't care.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, Type-0 is coming to the PS4 and Xbone :33


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> So, the Nintendo press kit is all over /v/ now. It confirms that Starfox, Project Guard, and Project Giant Robot are real things; but not much else.
> 
> Also, the 3DS seems to be lacking. Super Smash, Fantasy Life, Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, and Professor Layton vs. Pheonix Wright are all they have for it.



Yeah I was hoping for a bit more for the 3DS, but what they did show didn't look too bad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I was giggling because it was true and he didn't realize it.
> 
> I straight out laughed my balls off after the Sony conference and he probably tried to hang himself but was worried about what Geoff Keighly would do to his corpse.


Yeah, the moment i saw them next to  Phil Spencer for a moment i thought they would get the shit on and pvp   it was hilarious how Jack tried to not look at Phil when answering some questions.

Btw did you like the bossman dude, i felt that his presence was unnecessary 





blakstealth said:


> This Splatoons game looks reallly fun


Personally i find it boring after some time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo is not mainstream anymore

Welcome to Next Gen

#realityera


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed Nintendo's event, lots of cool games. Not a big Nintendo fan but they sure know how to make me feel good about my WiiU purchase.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Scud said:


> He also spoke favorably about Sony's decision to spend time on PS TV and comic stuff, despite the fact that he _knows_ it was a bad decision.


Funny thing is  right after he said that he was nodding in approval when the guy next to Phil Spencer said that they could just wrap up all the tv and gimmick announcements in a video  and focus more on game sand not tyre the audience


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  
Mr. Miyamoto will be on #Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 at 12:40 PM PT. You've got 25 minutes to get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Personally i find it boring after some time.




It's neat conceptually, but I hope they add some more stuff in the additional modes to spice it up.

I'd hate for this idea to fall under because of it potentially becoming repetitive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

> *: Sony wins E3 2014: Microsoft gambled on games, and lost*


How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon looks like mad fun..


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....



ExtremeTech is stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya  41s
I hate the logo of WiiU ver. Junk. RT @SEGAbits We love all three Bayonetta box arts, but which one is your favorite? pic.twitter.com/CZedgSqcNc


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto coming .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Any word on Dragon Quest VII on 3DS yet?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....


I'm not gonna click on the link, but it sounds like an article trying hard for some views.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's neat conceptually, but I hope they add some more stuff in the additional modes to spice it up.
> 
> I'd hate for this idea to fall under because of it potentially becoming repetitive.


Yeha the concept is where it shines at but like you said , it needs more  things to be added in order to bring down the monotonous and repetitive game play. 
Like adding upgrades in the game ,some other bonuses that give an advantage and can turn the tide, more modes and stuff.


----------



## teddy (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Type 0 HD coming to PSVITA!!!
> 
> here.



HELL YEAH! 



LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....



It is really stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Any word on Dragon Quest VII on 3DS yet?



Nope. Nothing so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

@Kamiya


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> ExtremeTech is stupid.



Even stupider? 90% of publications/journalists seem to agree.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....



Welcome to clickbait sites, don't enjoy your stay.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....





> The question is, why did Microsoft decide to make games the focus of its E3 presentation, even when it knew it had nothing big to show off?



From within the article. Apparently E3 isn't about presenting games anymore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can one gamble on games on a gaming event and lose? This sounds really stupid....



mad lelz


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

So Miyamoto is coming on in 15 minutes? What's he gonna be talking about?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

A team won by a fucking .1%


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

YES


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So Miyamoto is coming on in 15 minutes? What's he gonna be talking about?


probably the 3 new games


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So Miyamoto is coming on in 15 minutes? What's he gonna be talking about?



His projects. Probably showing Star Fox U which is in prototype mode.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

for those interested in MonHun4U


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Someone help me out here:

Currently the only glimmer of hope is that Reggie's cryptic pin bullshit has some merit. What should we even be looking at tomorrow? Where could Nintendo be doing any kind of announcement or just confirmation that something is in the works?

I just want to know when and where to look tomorrow.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmmm, so the fan translation for type-0 pop up and Square announces few moment later that HD versions are coming...
Is anyone thinking what im thinking ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Someone help me out here:
> 
> Currently the only glimmer of hope is that Reggie's cryptic pin bullshit has some merit. What should we even be looking at tomorrow? Where could Nintendo be doing any kind of announcement or just confirmation that something is in the works?
> 
> I just want to know when and where to look tomorrow.



Just keep watching the Nintendo livestreams, they're announcing shit for today and tomorrow and apparently they're not done. There's still a glimmer of hope.

Fuck Reggie and his teases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya  
No. They did it without any permission. RT @SgtAdam  As supervisor of the game, you don't have control over that?

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya 
They removed the crescent behind Bayo & put full moon & changed the color of "2" in red. JUNK. RT @clefairyirl what would you have done diff

He is upset.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Someone help me out here:
> 
> Currently the only glimmer of hope is that Reggie's cryptic pin bullshit has some merit. What should we even be looking at tomorrow? Where could Nintendo be doing any kind of announcement or just confirmation that something is in the works?
> 
> I just want to know when and where to look tomorrow.


Reggie is known for trolling, or trying to troll while giving out some game hints...
So yeah keep your hopes up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hmmm, so the fan translation for type-0 pop up and Square announces few moment later that HD versions are coming...
> Is anyone thinking what im thinking ?



That the Square-Enix France teaser about Type-0 being at E3 was true? 

Though, seriously, that is some really bad luck. I feel bad for the guy who spent all that time translating the entire game by himself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> No. They did it without any permission. RT @SgtAdam  As supervisor of the game, you don't have control over that?
> 
> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> ...



Nintendo goofed bad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> *No. They did it without any permission.* RT @SgtAdam  As supervisor of the game, you don't have control over that?
> 
> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> ...


.....
There is like one you should not upset because he will give a darn who you are  and just flame the shit out of and you do that 

DRAMA intensifies !


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> No. They did it without any permission. RT @SgtAdam  As supervisor of the game, you don't have control over that?
> 
> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> ...



What a crybaby.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Well they made fun of Starfox and Mother 3 in the Direct, and we get Starfox, so...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That the Square-Enix France teaser about Type-0 being at E3 was true?
> 
> Though, seriously, that is some really bad luck. I feel bad for the guy who spent all that time translating the entire game by himself.



I think that's why he released the translation a couple days ago, just in case it was announced at E3.  He probably wanted to get it out before localisation was announced.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like Type-0 HD might be PS4 and Xbox only.

Poor Vita


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That the Square-Enix France teaser about Type-0 being at E3 was true?
> 
> Though, seriously, that is some really bad luck. I feel bad for the guy who spent all that time translating the entire game by himself.


Bad luck or just getting advantage of free work and make the final touches, voila we got the game 

It is a team that works on it and they do it for fun anyway. 
There are a lot of people who got psp and ported type 0 and now they can play it translated , with the japanese voices !.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>Translating for fun

lol.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Kamiya


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Kamiya outrage over a fucking logo is one of the highlights of this e3


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

the splatter girls are ending me tbh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

It's confirmed, PS4 and Xbone only.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

MIYAMOTO IS ON 




ALSO BAYO  HAS ONLINE CO-OP


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  1m
Mr. Miyamoto has arrived on the #Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 set. In 5 minutes, we'll be hearing about some of his new projects.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

starfox here we go


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm on the phone so I can't respond that quick.

If someone would be kind enough to tell me what I missed during my commute to work there might be a blow job in it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I'm on the phone so I can't respond that quick.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to tell me what I missed during my commute to work there might be a blow job in it.



nothing so far. Miyamoto is on stage now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> What a crybaby.



The man's like Levine. He has specific details for the most trivial of things and goes apeshit if it's not done right.



krory said:


> >Translating for fun
> 
> lol.



>Translating for money

double lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

People will bitch about absolutely everything I swear. Hey they're giving you a free game with your purchase of this new big title but fuck them because its not in a format that you desire that gives you extra bonuses that Nintendo also didn't have to include(the 10% back on e-shop purchases).

Most toxic people in the community.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

excited excited again I wanna try these new games


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I'm on the phone so I can't respond that quick.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to tell me what I missed during my commute to work there might be a blow job in it.



Final Fantasy Type-0 HD remake for PS4 and Xbone and it's being localised.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Translating for fun
> 
> lol.


Ok why the hell you're using this shitty > text  > text everywhere , just quote me normally.

Yeah well,some people can translate games so they can play it fully translated the game they like. 
Its not like the coder that knows how data mine and edit the content knows Japanese or anything. Many also like to do that  as it provides a challenge for them or just want to piss off a company , like crackers.
Also many do it because there is high demand for something and they would to get credited for something. Im not denying that they may get some revenue via donations or something else but for sure some personal interest must be invested in order to do it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I'm on the phone so I can't respond that quick.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to tell me what I missed during my commute to work there might be a blow job in it.



So far just Captain Toad and the Squid game. Miyamoto just came on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

no ingrenshu? booooooooooo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

He said it.....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> No. They did it without any permission. RT @SgtAdam  As supervisor of the game, you don't have control over that?
> 
> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> ...



Uh-oh. Ninty pissed of Kamiya.


You don't do that.


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Kamiya outrage over a fucking logo is one of the highlights of this e3



It's not an outrage

Someone asked him and he shared his opinion, what a strange concept


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

SO we got toads , squids and Giant robots, can anyone see a connection in here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

someone really doesn't know kamiya here


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know how long this stream's been going.

According to the video they did, it started 5 minutes ago. :3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Did Miyamoto just make a Japanese QWOP?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

tha fuck was happening in that game?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Kamiya is a character.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

ROBOT SUMOOOO


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

awkwardly rubbing that robot's face


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> tha fuck was happening in that game?


ROBOTS FIGHTING< CANT YOU SEE THE AWEOSME GAMEPLAY DEPTH ?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

That robot's face.

"Release me from this torment."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> SO we got toads , squids and Giant robots, can anyone see a connection in here?



Sounds like one of my favorite Japanese animes.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

this must be a real trip playing drunk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Name of this game: Bitch Robots


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

When does the Smash tourney thing start?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

I gotta love how they are trying to hype the game so much, calling awesome, amazing and sooo fun.


Show us fucking bayonetta,zelda,star fox , prime and xenoblade for fuck sake.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I, for one, welcome our new balancing robot overlords.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I, for one, welcome our new balancing robot overlords.


If its not Gundam its shit, thats obvious!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

"You've seen my desk: it's all robot toys"

Yeaaah guuurl


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

This looks funny to play.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This looks funny to play.


But only in Multiplayer xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

They need everyone to raise up their arms and give some of their energy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

But I play alone at night


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> If its not Gundam its shit, thats obvious!



PLOT TWIST: Gundam is shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL, tower TD NOW ?
HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

You know, with the announcement of Type-0?  There's one thing that's certain.  Even if DQ VII isn't announced at this E3?  We can't give up hope for like another 4 years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

oh GAF


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> PLOT TWIST: Gundam is shit


Only seed destiny man, only seed destiny


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

New challenger


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Tori robo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

I sense a lot of trolling can be accomplished with this game


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh GAF


Confirmed on GAF that Zelda= Link WHO KNEW!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> LOL, tower TD NOW ?
> HAHAHAHAHHA



They're Miyamoto's personal projects. 

He's making Project Giant Robot, Project Guard, and Star Fox U.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

>what if zelda was a girl?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda hot male tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck.. Maybe link is a chick


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  46s
Want to see live game play of epic RPG Xenoblade Chronicles X from Monolith Soft? Tune into Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 at 1:15 PM PT.

OMG!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  46s
> Want to see live game play of epic RPG Xenoblade Chronicles X from Monolith Soft? Tune into Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 at 1:15 PM PT.
> 
> OMG!!!



So in 10 minutes we see X?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

They're currently doing robot games.

But they'll work their way into it. :3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So in 10 minutes we see X?



yeah yeah yeah

So now it is

XCX????


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah yeah yeah
> 
> So now it is
> 
> XCX????



Yeah, XCX sounds good.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto is allowed to make whatever the fuck he wants to make. He's earned it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo won this year E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto... are you going to show Star Fox U? or what?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Come on, show a little bit of Star Fox at least!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I am slightly disappointed they aren't actually in a treehouse.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Nintendo won this year E3.



I can't confirm this myself as I can't watch the conference until I get home from work, but based on what I've read so far?  Yeah, they very well might have.  Need to see it for myself though to be able to say for sure.

That said, if Squenix announces Dragon Quest VII for 3DS at some point this E3?  The only way Nintendo can beat them would be announcing and localising an Earthbound compilation on 3DS and Wii U which gives us Earthbound Zero, Earthbound and Earthbound 2.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

It's funny that the screen says 'FAILURE' 

Nintendo still got this though imo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto and Reggie teasing can go to hell.. Seriously

#Starfox #Metroid


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I am slightly disappointed they aren't actually in a treehouse.



>implying they aren't

Nintendo is rich, they ain't gonna be sitting in some bitch ass treehouse in a suburban backyard


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Star Fox? Star Fox?!


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >implying they aren't
> 
> Nintendo is rich, they ain't gonna be sitting in some bitch ass treehouse in a suburban backyard




They would if they were real ballers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like there wont be any starfox.. welp.. going to bed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Star Fox question?

Oh.. They are not showing it.

Interesting.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

No star fox? Damn it! Well at least we know it's coming.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Xenoblade Chronichles X is coming onto the stream in a minute. :3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Star Fox footage denied


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> No star fox? Damn it! Well at least we know it's coming.



Miyamoto doesn't feel that it is ready to be show.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

The treehouse is actually a penthouse with a bunch of toys in a main living room

Actually its a bit like valve lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

good night everyone.. it's been an enjoyable ride..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Miyamoto says they feel they aren't ready to show Star Fox footage, but they plan on releasing the game by next year.

Then show us in a Nintendo Direct next month, Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

PLAYING STARFOX MUSIC IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> good night everyone.. it's been an enjoyable ride..



Good night.


Now it is XCX turn.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

1 minute to XCX footage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not even translated it? damn lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Nintendo won this year E3.



To win any E3 they need to do the following

Retire the WiiU.  No one wants it, bring out a new system that is more powerful than the Xbox and PS4.

Retire Mario, Zelda, Metroid and Pokemon.  Decades old IP that are worn out.

Get true 3rd party support like Sony and Microsoft.

And most importantly.  Brand new IPs


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't care about X, time to switch to The Evil Within .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

UNITED STATES


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh and it was confirmed as a PS4 exclusive, Spring 2015


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Why does it have to be PS4 exclusive .


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

Lost a considerable amount of hype for Destiny.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Why does it have to be PS4 exclusive .



Sony is pretty much paying for the entire game.

Some details:


> Spring 2015 release window
> - They started work on this right after finishing Artorias of the Abyss, planning it for Sony's new hardware
> - The world and story is completely new, and the setting takes full advantage of the PS4's capabilities
> - The expected spec for the game is 30fps at 1080p
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Introducing Bloodborne, the latest Action RPG from renowned Japanese developer FromSoftware, exclusively for the PlayStation?4 system. Face your fears as you search for answers in the ancient city of Yharnam, now cursed with a strange endemic illness spreading through the streets like wildfire. Danger, death and madness lurk around every corner of this dark and horrific world, and you must discover its darkest secrets in order to survive.
> A Terrifying New World: Journey to a horror-filled gothic city where deranged mobs and nightmarish creatures lurk around every corner.
> Strategic Action Combat: Armed with a unique arsenal of weaponry, including guns and saw cleavers, you'll need wits, strategy and reflexes to take down the agile and intelligent enemies that guard the city's dark secrets.
> A New Generation of Action RPG: Stunningly detailed gothic environments, atmospheric lighting, and advanced new online experiences showcase the power and prowess of the PlayStation(R)4 system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

XCX looks solid atm.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> To win any E3 they need to do the following
> 
> Retire the WiiU.  No one wants it, bring out a new system that is more powerful than the Xbox and PS4.
> 
> Retire Mario, Zelda, Metroid and Pokemon.  Decades old IP that are worn out.


Yeah no. You don't retire a system this early, that would be a stupid business decision. Retiring their key franchises would be an absolutely retarded move, like you'd have to be braindead to think this would be a good move. Even those who don't like them and think they're all rehashes could see how that would ruin Nintendo. 



> Get true 3rd party support like Sony and Microsoft.


Yes, they'll certainly attract 3rd party support by getting rid of what their fans buy their consoles for and therefore not having a consumer base to sell said 3rd parties for.



> And most importantly.  Brand new IPs


They come out with several new IP each generation. You don't need to get rid of the old ones to make way for new ones.


Troll post? Troll post.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Treehouse is doing a really great job of showing off each game in a ton of detail. Good commentary, unedited gameplay, etc. Solid stuff.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors is up next!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> You're insane, there was quite a few people talking about how Sony won and how their thing was perfect.



Your anti-fanboyism must be blinding you, no one said that.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldn't say their show was perfect but pound for pound Sony showed the most things I wanted to play. So if you are taking the press conferences as a means to show interesting stuff you will play, then Sony took for me easily.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Your anti-fanboyism must be blinding you, no one said that.



Well, great. That discussion's been reopened and I'm once again confused.

I have half a mind to go back and just read that part of the thread (against all better judgement). I've realized too late I can only trust, like, 3 people's word at face value around here.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Lords of the Fallen is a shameless Dark Souls clone....

I'll play it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Your anti-fanboyism must be blinding you, no one said that.



>Wasn't even here for most of it
>"No one said that."
>Stream chats
>Journalists
>Here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't think I can wait until 2015 for XCX


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh god, krory is back to posting images of his pedo crush.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

oh man. all that bayo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Oh god, krory is back to posting images of his pedo crush.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> To win any E3 they need to do the following
> 
> Retire the WiiU.  No one wants it, bring out a new system that is more powerful than the Xbox and PS4.



Makes no sense they do that as the graphical potential would just be held back because developers would not get up and leave the Xbox ONE and the PS4  Bringing a new powerful console doesn't instantly solve their problems.  What they need is a console that could be easily ported between the PS4 and ONE with no hickups or any extra development time.



> Retire Mario, Zelda, Metroid and Pokemon.  Decades old IP that are worn out.


Their best selling franchises?  

Hey while we're at it maybe Activision should get rid of call of duty too and Rockstar should get rid of GTA franchise.



> Get true 3rd party support like Sony and Microsoft.


Their games is part of their charm if they get rid of them they really have no real advantage or identity to people choosing one console over another. 



> And most importantly.  Brand new IPs


Brand new IP's don't just come willy nilly.  If they want it to be good and memorable it is going to take a lot of time and effort to see it through.  And if the console lasts long enough there's no reason why they can't support that as well as their "tired" franchises according to you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Did Canute just defend Nintendo?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Makes no sense they do that as the graphical potential would just be held back because developers would get up and leave the Xbox ONE and the PS4  Bringing a new powerful console doesn't instantly solve their problems.  What they need is a console that could be easily ported between the PS4 and ONE with no hickups or any extra development time.
> 
> 
> Their best selling franchises?
> ...



there was no need to give nemesis any attention.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Did Canute just defend Nintendo?



are you enjoying XCX footage?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

XCX looks awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you enjoying XCX footage?



Yes I am. 

Though I'm laughing at no fall damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

wow at the Moon view.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Might have to get this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Boss Battle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing on the shin megami tensei x fire emblem?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> >Wasn't even here for most of it
> >"No one said that."
> >Stream chats
> >Journalists
> >Here



I was here for the entire thing, and I was referencing NF when saying that. I meant that no Sony fans here had said "Sony had a perfect conference". There were those that said it was the best (which I disagree with), but no one here said "Everything was perfect, I loved the games, tv shit, comic shit, etc".


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Nothing on the shin megami tensei x fire emblem?



Not yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2014)

Also it should always be noted that applying 4chan lingo and character use to websites no formatted like it always looks terrible and laughable and the worst.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of AmericaVerified account ‏@NintendoAmerica

In 15 minutes, Mr. Aonuma and producers from Koei-Tecmo are stopping by Treehouse Live @ #E3 to talk #Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

change classes on the fly? wut lol

#thisgame


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm not gonna stay up for more Treehouse. I stayed up until 6 AM last night/morning(?) to finish watching Sony's conference live and only got a few hours of sleep. 

G'night friends, happy streaming.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

neo los angeles


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so hyped about XCX. I want to play the game right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

In case anyone is interested in stock images for sets.



Username: Nintendo
Password: E32014

Also has a list of games, one of which is Star Fox (working title).


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors looks awesome

The loading screen may be awesome, but it sure takes long


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Midna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Definitely gonna keep an eye out for X. Hopefully I'm not poor by next year.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Civilization Beyond Earth Hype!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

That fucking moon kill.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Fucking Rainbow Six: SIege.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> That fucking moon kill.


STOP TEASING ME NINTENDO AND GIVE ME MY DAMN MM3D!


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

I am not going to have any money this year.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

the great fairy isn't Butt-ugly in this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

HYRULE WARRIORS WAS AMAZING


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> HYRULE WARRIORS WAS AMAZING



I flipped at midna and the two-player mode.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, Hyrule Warriors is one game Im def. gonna get when it drops day one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh yeah that awesome dual gamepad screen

AND ZELDA BEING THE GOOD OL CHESS MASTER SHE IS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

Upgrading to next gen is a must.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Upgrading to next gen is a must.



I'm gonna be that guy ans say PC > console


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't believe I'm hyped for a dynasty warriors esque game. I think I was 12 the last time I played dynasty warriors


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors
Zelda Wii U
Palutena and Mii
Xenoblade
Bayonetta
Halo collection
LBP3
Splatoon
Star Fox
Captain Toad
Mario Maker
Bloodborne
DA:I
FF Type-O
Uncharted 4


Think that's it for me, for now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Goova said:


> Hyrule Warriors
> Zelda Wii U
> Palutena and Mii
> Xenoblade
> ...



Looks similar to mine but no LBP3, DA:I or UC4.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Scrubs talking about Hyrule Warriors when Civ was looking fine .


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors
Zelda Wii U
Palutena and Mii
Xenoblade
Bayonetta
Halo collection
LBP3
Splatoon
Star Fox
Crackdown
Bloodborne
DA:I
Killer instinct 
sunset overdrive
Destiny
Yoshi's Woolie hole
Devil's third
I am going to need two jobs


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

true talk though, everyone one present mad cool shit this year. I'm just posting this again because traditions.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

Is Lu Bu in Hyrule Warriors? If not fuck that game.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Lu Bu gonna blow out ganon and keep the triforce to himself.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2014)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warface
Forza Horizon 2
Assassin's Creed: Unity
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Fable Legends
Ori and the Blind Forest
Halo Master Chief Collection
Rise of the Tomb Raider
The Witcher III: the Hunt
Tom Clancy's The Division
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Siege
No Man's Sky
Arkham Knight
Super Smash Bros.
Mario Maker
Doom


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2014)

Yessss, more Splatoon


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I like how this squid game looks. :3


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

with that mii shit on smash, you could actually just make a Lu Bu character now.

>Lu Bu vs fox
>Lu-Bu vs megaman
>Lu-Bu vs crazy hand

this shit is bonkers


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

Building a PC just for The Witcher 3.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord of The Rings game gonna be shown soon on Gamespot.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2014)

Evolve 
  Destiny 
  Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
  Dragon Age Inquisition
  ME 4
  Mirrors Edge 2
  Battlefront 
  MGS V
  Below
  Crackdown
  Halo 5
  Phantom Dust
  Scalebound
  Sunset Overdrive
  Bayonetta 2
  Hyrule Warriors 
  Zelda U
  Pokemon Omega/Alpha
  Star Fox
  SSB
  X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X 
  BloodBorne
  The Last of Us Remastered 
  Uncharted 4
  No Man’s Sky
  Rise of the Tomb Raider
  Assassin’s Creed Unity
  Far Cry 4
  The Division
  Batman Arkham Knight
  Dying Light
  Witcher 3


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Simon said:


> Building a PC just for The Witcher 3.



Heh, I managed to trade a copy of RPG Maker VX Ace that I got from the Humble Weekly Bundle for a pre-order of Witcher 3 on gog.com


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2014)

So they are showing 30 minutes of Bloodborne gameplay at the sony booth behind closed doors, someone needs to sneak some footage out! These impression videos are not enough!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Maker is up next!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

Its okay everyone I'm back! 

What have I missed?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2014)

Destiny. 


The only game I will need for quite awhile


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Though I didn't like it at first, Mario Maker looks pretty cool!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2014)

there's a new civ game? just bought civ 5 and its dlc for 17 bucks on steam, was definitely worth the wait


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Goova said:


> there's a new civ game? just bought civ 5 and its dlc for 17 bucks on steam, was definitely worth the wait



Civ: Beyond Earth was announced a few months ago. It's basically Civ: Sci Fi edition.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Its oky everyone I'm back!
> 
> What have I missed?



Nintendo is releasing a smash anime

Yoshi is made of yarn and cotton 

bayonetta 1 confirmed for wii U. and it's free with bayonetta 2

/v/ is saying Nintendo won again, even though everyone that isn't EA did a good job.

nothing much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

My god. Nintendo's Live stream has been SO ENGAGING.

SO MUCH GAME FOOTAGE.

SO MANY LAUGHS

THESE NINTENDO DEVS.

Smash tourney starts in 22 minutes!! 




Mario maker is legit mario paint though yo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

List of Games shown on the live stream
Toad Treasure
Stafox Spinoff Projects by Miyamoto for the Wii U GamePad
Splatoon
45 minutes of X
45 minutes of hyrule warriors
Splatoon again
Mario Maker is awesome


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendodododododododododododo


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

DAFUQ


SQUARE EUNUCKS ARE MAKING A WARHAMMER 40k GAME, AND ITS ETERNAL CRUSADE MMO?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, DQFUQ does this somehow refer to Dragon Quest VII?  If not shame on you for using DQ as that gets my hopes up too high


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Almost time for the invitational


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Ok, DQFUQ does this somehow refer to Dragon Quest VII?  If not shame on you for using DQ as that gets my hopes up too high



Fixed


DOESN'T SQUARE ENIX JAPAN HATES WARHAMMER 40k, Mainly because its too Dark and non Cute like FF?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

This camera has been focused on the audience for altogether too long.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG this is glorious 

This is amazing already

This invitational is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

this reggie/terminator meme is going to last another 10 years huh?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

A few of these fucking shots need to be made into gifs.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff is on stage


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

>Geoff Keighley

Oh for the love of.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

did these Keighley just talk about the wizard?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Sakurai?


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sakurai?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

>Please understand


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

For anyone that's just dropped in and don't know what we're talking about.



:3


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

How about for those of us at work and cannot watch a streamed video?


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

No one chose Samus


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How about for those of us at work and cannot watch a streamed video?



someone on this thread will tell you what happened with shitty grammar and spellcheck errors. itll be just like twich


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How about for those of us at work and cannot watch a streamed video?



I'll describe it for you.

Girl zeldas in the crowd
Occasionally the camera pans onto someone who is not prepared
"My Body is Ready" sign guy
People have pictures of Reggie and Iwata
Geoff Keighley on stage
Sakurai on stage in the shiniest shirt I have ever seen

Edit:


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol Scar's entrance...


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> No one chose Samus



did they pick characters already for the tourney?

i wanna see greninja


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

BANNED!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Someone cosplayed as Iwata.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol the awkwardness


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

where's mewtwoking?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Smash bros is starting


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

They're playing with gamecube controllers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Little Mac is a machine.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

little mac vs olimar vs Zelda vs greninja is live right now


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

It looks awesome


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

greninja is getting blown the fuck up by olimar


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Little Mac


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Little Mac down, Olimar vs Greninja sudden death. 

Edit: Olimar wins


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Little mac is op


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Olimar Wins the first round : D


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

greninja clutches for sudden death but olimar kills him super hard. git rekt gen6


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOO

I want Greninja to win


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Olimar and Little Mac go on to the next round. :3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Now the crowd is holding up signs to see who the fan favorite was.

Which was Greninja.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

That fucking guy.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2014)

Little Mac is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally KoreanDJ


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Bowser, zero suit Samus, Rosalina,  Fox 

round to is starting.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

Where's D1? xD


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Did they kick off D1 for "BANNED!"


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, where did he go?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs sam's new final smash is pretty kewl


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Shots Fired


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

Shots fired Shots fired


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Zero Suit Samus is killing everybody.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

that Samus

lovin it


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs sam spaming smash ball


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Zero suit Samus getting all the Smash balls


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs sam fucking laughtered. crowd is booing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Was the crowd booing the Samus guy?


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

this is why smash balls should be disallowed

that was a boring match


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Was the crowd booing the Samus guy?



Yep. He got all the damn smash balls


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

So, Samus and Fox move on to the next round.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

fox and zs sam are in


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

Geoff fuckin yes


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario, Wii fit trainer, Pit, Marth

round three coming up


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Ken is about to BTFO'd.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

You guys like Marth?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario vs Wii Fit Trainer vs Pit vs Marth


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

How did Wii Fit Trainer get that smash ball?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

wii fit new smash is BANNED


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

>People watching Smash Bros. tournament
>I'm just thinking about the prospect of fucking a Qunari in Dragon Age


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

wow, announcer almost cursed.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

marth is dominating


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

They need to bring Roy back. So much better then Marth.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

Dat WFT turtling!


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

marth died


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario wins the match

fan vote goes to marth


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Wii Fit Trainer was great.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario won


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

That Wii Fit Trainer made me pretty upset.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

That Wii Fit Trainer got through by luck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Ken living in a salt factory.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hungrybox, everyone is going to get mad.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> That Wii Fit Trainer made me pretty upset.



she's super cute

Villager, Pikachu, Kirby, Megaman

round 4....FIGHTO


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

This is fun


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby all up this bitch


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby final smashes pickchu


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

it's.... raining chickens....


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

villager kills Kirby with final smash


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

lol Kirby


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby just got built a house that exploded.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Get out of here Shadow.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby is out for blood, ruining lives, folding bitches up like empty wallets.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby is the cutest.

Kirby is destined to win this.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby's new smash is so much better.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby's just sitting over there taunting.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megaman eliminated, something tells me he's winning the fan vote


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby wins

megaman wins fan vote


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby and Villager move on.

Fan favorite is Mega man.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

Megaman looks really solid.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Fan favorites up next.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Wtf are the rules?



1st and 2nd place in a match move on. 

Fan favorites of each match face off in their own match, I assume to get back into the tournament.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2014)

I like Megaman fighting style.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

greninja, fox, megaman, marth 

for fan fight 1. get wet.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

The announcers are pretty great.

Especially the guy that announces the names.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Wonder what Sakurai is thinking throughout all this.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hbox won. Awesome.

Also, how the heck are they objectively counting the fan favorites?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

stop killing megaman!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

You know, the idea of watching people play Smash sounded boring when I first heard it.

But this is actually pretty fun. :3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Fox final smash so op.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

damn, announcers are kussin.

fox wins the match



Patchouli said:


> You know, the idea of watching people play Smash sounded boring when I first heard it.
> 
> But this is actually pretty fun. :3



smash with items is always fun


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Fox's USmash is still amazing.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Ken got BTFO again.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kens been shit this whole tourney.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megaman gets the fan vote, fox wins the match


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Edit: What he said. ^


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Kens been shit this whole tourney.



You should have seen his session with m2k a few months ago, like 20 matches where M2k was 3-4 stocking Ken.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Ken landing that FS


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

lolKingofSmash


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

ign(link) vs game informer(little mac) vs Gameswelt(Mario) vs famitsu (greninja)

.....media battle about to begin?

I apologize Raidoton


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

creative said:


> ign vs game informer vs *gamessyuent* vs famitsu
> 
> .....media battle about to begin?


It's Gameswelt xD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Link vs Little Mac vs Mario vs Greninja


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2014)

The one losers will give Smash 4 a bad score


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Yellow devil being an asshole.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Pong assist trophy is awesome.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

man....these guys suck at smash


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

This is so freakin' fun. =D


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

famitsu (greninja) wins the games journalist round


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Semi-finals time. :3


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

olimar, little mac, zs samus, Rosalina 

semis begin now


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

welp, this stage is totally banned


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

wow this looks fun actually


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Semi-finals started.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs samus is dominating


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

That Greninja cosplay girl in the crowd looks great, lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Rosalina final smash.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Rosalina's final smash is kinda lame but viable


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh fuck Olimar's final smash on this stage.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs samus wins semis 1

Rosalina wins fan vote


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario vs Wii Fit Trainer vs Kirby vs Villager

Kirby gonna dominate this one.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario, wii fit trainer, Kirby, villager

I really want villager to win but whateves, yellow devil time


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hopefully Kirby wins.


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2014)

I want a Wii U just to play Smash 

Having Zelda and Bayo is like a bonus

This game is so awesome


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby not dominating.

But still cutest.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

villager is clutch but Kirby is still folding bitches up like Capcom execs collecting tears from megaman fans


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Midna dominating


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

midna assist trophy is awesome


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dat Midna assist trophy


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

villager and Kirby might go to sudden death


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

poor mario


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby wins.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

sudden death wii fit trainer vs Kirby

Kirby wins and advances to finals

Mario wins the fan favorite


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby won


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Hungrybox doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hbox in the finals, lol. Great stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Yellow Devil better be awarded mvp trophy


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Totitos said:


> Yellow Devil better be awarded mvp trophy



but muh midna and muh shadow


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Dragon Age info for those not checking the thread_ 




Hinterlands is a "medium-sized" area for Inquisition, but bigger than all of Origins' areas combined
More mounts than just horses, provide different perks
Completing side quests gives you renown, reputation, etc. that can be used to approach the story in different ways
No scaling enemies
Can set-up camps and gain influence in areas and you'll see changes such as your banners flying or your soldiers patrolling
200 skills to choose from
Can flee from dragons
Dragons have targetable limbs that will weaken them and cause effects such as the dragon losing balance when landing from flying
Can save anywhere
One key part of the story was attempting to do something along the lines of instead of just "joining the Rebels" or "joining the Jedi" you actually start the group
Two voices per gender for Player Character (I'm hoping this changes between race? Like there's two for each gender and each race?)
Camera can still move freely/isn't entered on action when rotating (for better screenshots)
Confirms, again, armor for followers is customizable and changes appearance
Weapons can be customized - swap out hilts, blades, armguards, etc.
Nine followers
Also advisors have major roles (such as Leliana)
More ability to walk up and to to people and learn about them (a la Origins, admitted that this was absent in DA2)
"Real-time Roleplaying" means being able to walk away from a conversation at any time, not confined to a changed camera view
Most romances in a BioWare game (no number, but they say it is a "huge" amount)
Concept on Inquisition actually started before Origins even shipped, then development got into Frostbite about four years ago, then they "ramped up" their development process three-three and a half years ago
Can jump (meaning jump over obstacles, get to other places, etc.)
Spans two nations with a few familiar locations from or nods to Origins
Get to see some about Elven history and Orlais
Some followers/characters are missable - you need to hunt for htem/find them
You can piss off characters enough that they will leave you
It is possible (although you have to try _very hard_) to end the game with just one member in your party ultimately
Your Inquisition ties into your leveling and skills and such, example being your Inquisition does research into something that results in new dialogue options for you


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

iwata and reggie cosplayers is killing it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Pik-man      .


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2014)

fuck Nintendo

The friend of Rivia 3 is going 2 be awesome


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

People are still voting Pikachu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Pikachu trolling.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

oilmar wins the finals fan vote


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Pikachu > All


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

fox, megaman, rosalina, mario


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

In the Boxing Ring


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megaman dropped the lights on everyone.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

The lights respond to quickly


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

ECW

ECW

ECW


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megaman is playing it safe, mario appears to be winning


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario just killed himself.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

snorlax, i love you


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megman has the smash ball, goodbye rosalina


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

Megaman is cool, being all methodical


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2014)

MEGAMAAAAN!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

"MEGA MAN! MEGA MAN! THE SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT! SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT! FIGHTING TO SAVE THE WORLD!"

He got so fucking excited.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

I just ejaculated 3 times watching that megaman final smash


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL everyone's reaction at megaman's final smash


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

fox wins the match

megaman wins the fan vote and saves the world


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

THAT SHIELD

IS LOOKING LIKE AN M&M


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

Megaman well deserved


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

exclusive footage of smash 3DS is coming up


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

This thing sold me on Smash Bros. 

I want this game right NOW!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> "MEGA MAN! MEGA MAN! THE SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT! SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT! FIGHTING TO SAVE THE WORLD!"
> 
> He got so fucking excited.





MEGAMAN FS HYYYYPE!!


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

smash mode is basically that mode from kirby air ride where everyone has 5 minutes to get powerups or stat nerfs to then fight each other and or a super boss


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

smash runs have challenge doors that have additional fighting minigames that rewards you with even more stat boost.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

smash run footage has ended, time for finals part 2

fox vs megaman

get in there


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Finals time

Fox vs Mega Man


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

#TeamYellowDevil


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

megaman is clutching


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the background music of this stage.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

STACK IT UP


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

DEM SMASH BALL STEALS


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Commentators keep on saying home field advantage is that even a thing in Smash?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Fox win with the landmaster


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Fox is always a threat man, seeing him reminds me of the old days.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

So that was the finals for the fan favorites.

Now we're onto the actual finals.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Did the third announcer fall off the face of the earth or something?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby gonna take it home babey


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby got this.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs samus, olimar, kirby, wii fit trainer

lets go


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

PPMD took it home


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

kirby is clutching (surprisingly)

Olimar is dominating


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby doesn't want to fight.

He's looking for food. :3


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

kirby is on his eddie guerrero status


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

The announcers giving away Kirby's strategy


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

KIRBY IS A SUPLEX MACHINE


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

KIRBY.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

kirby wins. everyone bite your tomatos

zs samus wins the fan vote


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Do not even vote for that samus


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby and Zero Suit Samus proceed to the grand finals.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 10, 2014)

ZeRo vs HungryBox leggggoooooooo


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL the guy with the white Scarf


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

This guy is handsome as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

I just realized I just started drinking Mountain Dew and eating Doritos

And then I started crying


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Kirby and Zero Suit Samus proceed to the grand finals.



kirby is gonna eat her up like a toy puddle over oreos

celebraty fight is now

zelda willams (bowser), keegan allen (greninja), stephen lunsford(link), aaron sanders(kirby) is up


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

"Let's go Zelda!"


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda Williams.

Isn't that Robin Willaims's daughter?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

andross is shooting bad graphics


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

"Put down your Pikachus"


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Andross is till in the game curses


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

The announcers are putting the normal FGC announcers to shame.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

WALUIGI STOMPING A MUDHOLE AND WALKING IT DRY


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

MAXIMUM GRENINJA SUPER EFFECTIVE

"this aint guilty gear"


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Greninja's smash


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

greninja smacking bitches up with the home run bat


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2014)

Stealing Wesker's special.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda Willaims (Bowser) wins the celeb fight.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

These announcers need to announce everything.

Just send them to every E3 event that needs announcing.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

LET'S GO


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

This is wonderful.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

I thought for sure Greninja was going to win.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

creative said:


> MAXIMUM GRENINJA SUPER EFFECTIVE
> 
> "this aint guilty gear"



I laughed when I heard that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby guy is loving this moment.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

Awww shit its gonna get down.

And this shit lags just now as well. >_>


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

final match of the invitational

kirby vs zs samus
8 mins, 4 stock, no items, final destination


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

You got this Kirby.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Eiji Aonuma: ?No one explicitly said that that was Link.?*



> That trailer for the new Legend of Zelda for the Wii U sure looked great, didn?t it? But what was up with Link? He wasn?t wearing his iconic green tunic or hat. Why did Link look so weird?
> 
> ?No one explicitly said that that was Link.?
> 
> ...





Oh shit...


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually want samus to win.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eiji Aonuma: ?No one explicitly said that that was Link.?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmagawd...Need this game nao!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe that was Zelda.

And we're gonna get a female Link.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

GRAND FINALS! 1 vs 1 without items =D


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby gets first blood.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Crowd is so hyped, they were cheering for Kirby.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs sam spikes kirby


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hopefully Kirby wins.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

This battle is amazing 

I love how even they are


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Zero Suit Kirby!


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

kirby getting slapped up. shit is clutch.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

STOP, HAMMERTIME


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

DAT HAMMER


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

zs sam is clutching but kirby just killed her


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh shit this match is close.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

both at single stock


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

oh shit....


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 10, 2014)

hmmm pristineeee

Both samus & kirby are so locked into this fight


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Sudden death is such bullshit


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

SUDDEN DEATH


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Samus wins


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

bayonetta zero suit samus wins!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby is still more cute.

And isn't wearing a stupid white scarf.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby really should have won that match though.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

called it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Kirby should have won, damn. Still AMAZING match. This game is going to be HYPE when it comes out.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie gonna give it to ya.

apparently, miyamoto was chillin in the back, smirking and pervin'


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie: I'm gonna dq your ass for running away


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Seriously, who puts time on a final 1 vs 1 match.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

fan favorite winner is fox


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 10, 2014)

Good sstuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Still getting booed.


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

tournament winner is the fat kid with the white scarf (zero suit samus)


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm cancelling my wii u order


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Seriously, who puts time on a final 1 vs 1 match.



Because certain people will stall out a match as long as they can.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 1m

#Regginator says there may be some more #SmashBros news tonight from Mr. Sakurai.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol Reggie sucks at Smash but he's getting ready for next time


----------



## Totitos (Jun 10, 2014)

REGGIE VS HUNGRYBOX AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie wrecked that nerd .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Lol Reggie sucks at Smash but he's getting ready for next time



Sounds like the Grand Kai pre-Buu Saga when Goku asks immediately for training and he delays it for several hundreds years saying he needs to get in shape first.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

So...E3 done for the day?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

I told ya'll smash was fun


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> So...E3 done for the day?



Smash Round Table is next. No video. Live blog update tho


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww shit Nintendo is really bringing the goods. E3 was saved somehow, by the skin of it's teeth.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggie is awesome 

This was amazing!

Now it's almost time for the Q&A =D


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Music just suddenly came on. Stream replay likely.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep, Nintendo won.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Rumor has it that the Q&A will be streamed or at least followed at


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eiji Aonuma: ?No one explicitly said that that was Link.?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has to be trolling....


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> He has to be trolling....



Who's that in your set?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

It's Link.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

It's male Zelda, and the lead character is an as-of-yet unrevealed female Link. 

Will be a co-op game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> It's Link.



I agree

For now.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Patch


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

Or maybe that's female Link in Mulan-mode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> He has to be trolling....



It's Link and Zelda's daughter.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

It's not a female guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like you guys enjoyed the smash tourney, I will stream it later.. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Eiji Aonuma: “No one explicitly said that that was Link.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah.. Woah.. For real? This has somehow got even more interesting.. 



Dream said:


> It's Link.



You mean Linkette


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2014)

She is not wearing Link's iconic green tunic. Obviously something is up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm betting 100,000 of my rep right now that the new Link is a girl.

I know my pretty boys in games and anime.

That is no man.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree with Dream, definitely.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> She is not wearing Link's iconic green tunic. Obviously something is up.



Nintendo is just shaking things up a bit.  Nothing too shocking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I'm betting 100,000 of my rep right now that the new Link is a girl.
> 
> I know my pretty boys in games and anime.
> 
> That is no man.



It's a dude.

With a pony tail.


Totally fucking Linkolas


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2014)

Sources tell me its Skull kid 




And Ganondorf's Child


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2014)

................


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Pac Man and game and watch confirmed.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2014)

In any case, I haven't been hyped for Nintendo stuff in a very long time.

Zelda 1'esque zelda game
Smash Bros
Star Fox
Yoshi
Pokemon Omega Ruby

I don't even care that these are all games I've played already, I want them.

What is happening to me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda is the new face of Zelda!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2014)

So I just realize that there was nothing on Mass Effect 4. Is this your fault?


----------



## creative (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm a little mad pac-man is in smash, but not enough to kill my hype.

Oh and pixiv and /b/ is already churning out rule34 of new link and pac with villager.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

> Square Enix announces Final Fantasy 7 G-Bike for mobile.



LAWL


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> LAWL



..That's a joke, right?

Please tell me that's a joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

am afraid not..



#milk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2014)

>3DS mystery game
>Regie's cryptic pin messages









guys.. it's happening


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> >3DS mystery game
> >Regie's cryptic pin messages
> 
> 
> ...



It's most likely MM 3DS IMO, with all the hints in games and the mask at the tournament.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's Link and Zelda's daughter.


From SS or from the WW timeline. 


Patchouli said:


> I'm betting 100,000 of my rep right now that the new Link is a girl.
> 
> I know my pretty boys in games and anime.
> 
> That is no man.



No that's a dude. 

It's not a Zelda game without Link being involved somehow unless........Link turning Sora and that's his Roxas?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So I just realize that there was nothing on Mass Effect 4. Is this your fault?



According to insider Shinobi there was supposed to be more.

A trailer, a name(Mass Effect Contact) and platforms(PC,PS4, and Xbone).

But it was moved because it's DA:I year.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> No that's a dude.
> 
> It's not a Zelda game without Link being involved somehow unless........Link turning Sora and that's his Roxas?



No everyone is link


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> No everyone is link



Dear lord, it'll be a game without a single line of dialog.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Dear lord, it'll be a game without a single line of dialog.



All grunts

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> From SS or from the WW timeline.



From both. 

Pac-Man HYPE:

[YOUTUBE]OYQFy4flXfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyes said:


> All grunts
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



So his entire sfx track from SC2. 

In response to Pac-man finally being announced.

[YOUTUBE]WvufFwdqMzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> No everyone is link



When everyone is Link nobody will be.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> When everyone is Link nobody will be.



>Everybody is Link
>Nobody is Link 

Brilliant.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2014)

Fucking best part of E3. Hands down.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1NW1EL5X9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

Man.. I can't believe I missed that


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

No one fucks with Reggie, everyone will beg for mercy as they are fucked. . 

Also, dat Pac-man hype.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

My favorite moment so far from this E3. Left me speechless for awhile, just amazing. Just give me MM3D already Nintendo, don't just tease me and leave me in the cold like Sony did with TLG(not that not showing it would be even remotely as bad as Sony not showing TLG was).


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Best part of E3 was when Aisha Taylor finally left stage for good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Best part of E3 was when Aisha Taylor finally left stage for good.


The best part of E3 will be when the Majora's Mask moon crashes into her, keeping her from ever appearing at E3 again. Someone should edit that gif so that its her its hitting instead of that dragon.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The best part of E3 will be when the Majora's Mask moon crashes into her, keeping her from ever appearing at E3 again. Someone should edit that gif so that its her its hitting instead of that dragon.





*THIS PLEASES PODRICK PAYNE*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward to playing these games announced/mentioned at E3 2014 .

*PS4:*
Assassin's Creed: Unity
Batman: Arkham Knight
Bloodborne
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Final Fantasy Type-0 HD
Grand Theft Auto V (Remaster)
Lords of the Fallen
Mass Effect 4
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
Ratchet & Clank (2015 reboot)
Rise of the Tomb Raider
The Evil Within
The Last of Us Remastered
The Order: 1886
Tom Clancy's The Division
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End

*PSVita:*
Freedom Wars
Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment
Tales of Hearts R

*Wii U:*
Bayonetta 2
Devil's Third
Hyrule Warriors
The Legend of Zelda
Xenoblade Chronicles X

*3DS:*
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Omega Ruby

*XB1:*
Crackdown 3
Fable Legends
Scalebound
Sunset Overdrive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

You'd be broke before summer's end..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It's most likely MM 3DS IMO, with all the hints in games and the mask at the tournament.



There's no way they'd spend 90 minutes talking about a remake of Majora's Mask.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

I forgot that a Majora's Mask remake is up next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

Why this E3 is historic..


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> You'd be broke before summer's end..



I won't be buying them as soon as they're released. I usually wait a few years until the prices have dropped down to 50% or cheaper.

Besides, I don't own any of those consoles or handhelds yet anyways. I only have a PS1, PS2, PSP, and PS3 currently.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> There's no way they'd spend 90 minutes talking about a remake of Majora's Mask.


Theres no way they can talk about any game for 90 minutes. That is longer than their Digital Event, longer than their Smash direct(longer than any direct that I can remember actually). It has to be be about more than just one game, so its either multiple 3DS games being talked about or just the one with other content of some sort. The "it can't be this because how would they spend 90 minutes talking about it" argument debunks any single game you can speculate it to be, so its not a valid criticism of any suggested title.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Theres no way they can talk about any game for 90 minutes. That is longer than their Digital Event, longer than their Smash direct(longer than any direct that I can remember actually). It has to be be about more than just one game, so its either multiple 3DS games being talked about or just the one with other content of some sort. The "it can't be this because how would they spend 90 minutes talking about it" argument debunks any single game you can speculate it to be, so its not a valid criticism of any suggested title.



The difference being that a brand new Metroid game has a lot more to talk about, especially in story, content, features, development, etc. than a port of an N64 game with better graphics and some better inventory management via the touch screen.

Look, Majora's Mask is my second favorite Zelda game behind Windwaker, but you can't deny it'd be easier to do a 90 minute Q&A about a brand new game than it would be to do a 90 minute Q&A about a remaster. 

Remember that this is a Q&A. They're not gonna be showing the game the entire time, and they're going to be asking a ton of questions about it. How many questions can you seriously ask about a remaster of Majora's Mask that doesn't add anything new, assuming MM3D is developed in the same way OoT3D was?

But, hey, if it's MM3D, or multiple games like you said, I'll still be happy. 

I'm just trying to back up why I think they wouldn't show MM3D alone for 90 minutes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> There's no way they'd spend 90 minutes talking about a remake of Majora's Mask.



What time is the 90 minute conference, again?

Only asking out of being tired and not remembering (damn crappy memory).


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why this E3 is historic..



3 of those characters are from franchises that are dead/dying


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

In case anyone missed the Smash tournament earlier, this is the very best thing that happened.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZszrtCIDxU[/YOUTUBE]

The sheer level of excitement that announcer has.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> 3 of those characters are from franchises that are dead/dying



I guess as a gamer, I'm not allowed to be happy for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a joke dude


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The difference being that a brand new Metroid game has a lot more to talk about, especially in story, content, features, development, etc.


I never said that I disagree with  this. If it truly is just one game they'll be talking about, then I highly doubt it will be MM3D. I just don't believe that such is the case.



> than a port of an N64 game with better graphics and some better inventory management via the touch screen.


Aonuma has gone on record that if they were to do MM3D it wouldn't just be a port like OoT3D. That they'd have to put more work into it than that because MM is the Zelda game that is mainly loved by the hardcore and not so much by the casuals.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It's a joke dude



A joke, true, but one rooted far to deeply in reality for me to not be hurt.

You hear that? You've hurt me, Reyes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Shirker said:


> A joke, true, but one rooted far to deeply in reality for me to not be hurt.
> 
> You hear that? You've hurt me, Reyes.



I'm preparing you for reality 

Capcom announcing new Megaman games to later cancel.

More crappy Sonic games than you can count that will continue the Sonic Cycle.

And Pacman will just get small downloadable games.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I never said that I disagree with  this. If it truly is just one game they'll be talking about, then I highly doubt it will be MM3D. I just don't believe that such is the case.
> 
> Aonuma has gone on record that if they were to do MM3D it wouldn't just be a port like OoT3D. That they'd have to put more work into it than that because MM is the Zelda game that is mainly loved by the hardcore and not so much by the casuals.



I kinda do hope they do multiple games, though I don't think there's any indication of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2014)

Let it die f2p game has officially killed Lily Bergamo 

Suda 51 you are fucking dead to me. YOU HEAR ME!? FUCKING DEAD!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Let it die f2p game has officially killed Lily Bergamo
> 
> Suda 51 you are fucking dead to me. YOU HEAR ME!? FUCKING DEAD!!!



It may have not have been his decision. Gung-Ho could have canned/change  it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't care who's idea it was! IM FUCKING PISSED AND ANGRY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I still don't understand how only showing games at E3 is a bad thing.



It's not.

But these journalists unfamiliar with gaming (and basic logic) seem to think unless Microsoft pushes other features, nobody would buy their console. 

There's some historical truth there. The PS2 was my family's DVD player, and the whole reason they bought it. PS3 was the same for many people because it has a blu-ray player. 

But that was also a very different time. Nowadays, people stream stuff on Netflix/Hulu/Crunchyroll/etc, and Blu-ray players are dirt cheap. Nobody's decision to buy either an Xbox One, PS4, Wii U, or a gaming PC is going to hinge on its ability to be a redundant cable box. It's about the games, the one thing the console market should care about at this point. Or at any point. Any journalist that watched the community after last year's shitstorm should know that. 

Microsoft's conference went great _because_ they only showed games.

Meanwhile, Sony let me down by having a guy come out and tell me about statistics for half an hour.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> It's not.
> 
> But these journalists unfamiliar with gaming (and basic logic) seem to think unless Microsoft pushes other features, nobody would buy their console.
> 
> ...



And this is why we don't listen to journalists when it comes to video games.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> >People watching Smash Bros. tournament
> >I'm just thinking about the prospect of fucking a Qunari in Dragon Age




Only now going over those pages since I was at work during the Smash Bros, Invitational and only now watching it. All of krory's trolling is made up for with posts like these


So whats everyones Game of Show? I'm still deciding on mine at the moment.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Only now going over those pages since I was at work during the Smash Bros, Invitational and only now watching it. All of krory's trolling is made up for with posts like these
> 
> 
> So whats everyones Game of Show? I'm still deciding on mine at the moment.



Just for sheer scale, No Man's Sky !


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

My problem with naming No Man's Sky the game of show is that it could end up like Spore. I still need to see more of a defined direction on what you do in the game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2014)

2014 has been a fruitful year in terms of game purchases for me:


Bravely Default (3DS)
Conception II (3DS)
Mario Kart 8 (WiiU)

As for the remainder of the year, I'm definitely getting these games:

Persona Q (3DS)
Pokemon Alpha&Omega Ruby/Sapphire (3DS)
Persona Ultimax (PS3)
Hyrule Warriors (WiiU)
Drive Club (PS4)


*Might Buy:*

Destiny (PS4)
Bayonetta II (WiiU)


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

So have I missed any Metroid-related miracles or what?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> So have I missed any Metroid-related miracles or what?


If by miracle you mean there being a fair chance of the unannounced 3DS title that is being showcased in the Roundtable tonight being a new Metroid, then no you haven't missed anything yet. That starts at 9pm tonight, though its not something you can watch as we only know whats going on through a live blog.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope. Nintendo is supposed to be showing us an announced 3DS game/s later today, but I forget when.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If by miracle you mean there being a fair chance of the unannounced 3DS title that is being showcased in the Roundtable tonight being a new Metroid, then no you haven't missed anything yet. That starts at 9pm tonight, though its not something you can watch as we only know whats going on through a live blog.





Death-kun said:


> Nope. Nintendo is supposed to be showing us an announced 3DS game/s later today, but I forget when.



Be still, my heart.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Wait, we're only getting news through a liveblog? So they're not gonna show us what game it is, we're just gonna hear about it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

What a great day for gaming yesterday was? ah guys?

I don't remember the last time Nintendo made me so happy even without Metroid and "E3" is not even over for them.



Death-kun said:


> Wait, we're only getting news through a liveblog? So they're not gonna show us what game it is, we're just gonna hear about it?




Live Blog.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, but a liveblog isn't us seeing what the people in the Q&A are seeing. They're gonna be telling us what they're seeing. Which makes me sad, because I want to personally see what the 3DS game is. Hopefully we'll get a video or trailer of it or something. 

Anyway, yesterday was great. Nintendo's conference this year blew their 2013 and 2012 conferences out of the water.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo can make me happy with some Ace Attorney, I doubt they will though.
I'm at a point when Nintendo 1st party franchises bores me. Lastest Zelda and Mario games bored me.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2014)

Saw this on gaf probably posted but I found it pretty funny.



Yagami1211 said:


> Nintendo can make me happy with some Ace Attorney, I doubt they will though.
> I'm at a point when Nintendo 1st party franchises bores me. Lastest Zelda and Mario games bored me.



New Ace attorney has already been announced... Plus we get the trilogy.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

How long from now is 6pm pacific time?


----------



## creative (Jun 11, 2014)

brb making a report card


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

What the fuck happened, Suda? What in the fuck happened?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any of you guys know where i can find any HD pics from the Legend of Zelda preview shown yesterday?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

So are we going to rate all the conferences now? or we are going to wait for next week?


----------



## Gain (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LA74s799uaY[/YOUTUBE]

I can't tell if this is awful or OK


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Y'know what I just realized? The 3DS game might be something EarthBound related, like an EarthBound Collection or something. During the opening of the Nintendo Direct in that Robot Chicken segment, there's that one E3 Press guy that demands for Reggie to give him Mother 3. 

Hey... at least it means they're aware of it, right?


----------



## Gain (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Y'know what I just realized? The 3DS game might be something EarthBound related, like an EarthBound Collection or something. During the opening of the Nintendo Direct in that Robot Chicken segment, there's that one E3 Press guy that demands for Reggie to give him Mother 3.
> 
> Hey... at least it means they're aware of it, right?



Metroid X Mother crossover incoming


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't crush my fucking hopes and dreams, Nintendo.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2014)

They wouldn't have a roundtable for an Earthbound collection.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> Saw this on gaf probably posted but I found it pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> New Ace attorney has already been announced... Plus we get the trilogy.



I know, but it still won't be translated in my language ( French. )

I wanted more info.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Shuhei Yoshida Explains The Last Guardian’s Absence from E3 (This Year)*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Platinum said:


> They wouldn't have a roundtable for an Earthbound collection.



You never know.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> [YOUTUBE]LA74s799uaY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't tell if this is awful or OK


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Shuhei Yoshida Explains The Last Guardian?s Absence from E3 (This Year)*





Until they show a good deal of new footage, it is cancelled in my eyes and all of this is just them stringing us along. Yeah, I'm done. I won't be buying a PS4 unless TLG comes out or until 2017 or so when I can get it on the cheap. Good job royally fucking up your only truly system seller worthy game team Sony. Your other IPs while good really aren't things that will convince me to buy your system, team Ico's games are landmark titles in a way your other first parties wish they could be.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Furious George said:


> [youtube]fVeAEwrL1Ts[/youtube]











I needed that, thank you George. Its a nice coincidence that Zuko happens to be my favorite character from Avatar. Its just...after I finished Ico, I just laid in my bed in somewhat of a daze, listening to "You Were There" on repeat, wondering if I would be able to manage to will myself to play the other games in my backlog because after Ico they would possibly just feel entirely shallow in comparison. Shadow of the Colossus is also a top 10 of all time title for me. I wouldn't be so mad if I didn't love their games that much. 

I'll just play SotC and Ico music for the rest of the day to brighten my mood...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

> "E3 is a world class show that deserves a world class venue. The Los Angeles Convention Center is no longer a top-tier property. The time to make this decision is relatively short. We'll consider all cities that can improve the experience."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

this

Not sure if this is real or not.

Supposedly another new challenger is coming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> this
> 
> Not sure if this is real or not.
> 
> Supposedly another new challenger is coming.



wtf is this?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So are we going to rate all the conferences now? or we are going to wait for next week?



I'll just say it right now. Sony's conf was trash. All it was was reboots and indie games. Nothing original.

And why is Naughty Dog making another Uncharted? How about another Jak and Daxter?....

On a side note I'm pumped for the new Rainbow Six.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf is this?



No idea, man.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So are we going to rate all the conferences now? or we are going to wait for next week?


I think its more appropriate to rate their overall E3 performance, considering what Nintendo is doing with the Treehouse has made me go from "Nintendo edged out Microsoft" to "Nintendo has curbstomped the competition".


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> this
> 
> Not sure if this is real or not.
> 
> Supposedly another new challenger is coming.



Looks fake as fuck.

Also, I'm now officially scared Falcon won't be in the new Smash.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Hasn't Captain Falcon been in since the beginning of the series? There's no reason he shouldn't return. A lot of characters haven't been re-confirmed yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I think its more appropriate to rate their overall E3 performance, considering what Nintendo is doing with the Treehouse has made me go from "Nintendo edged out Microsoft" to "Nintendo has curbstomped the competition".



Get with the program, we rate conferences, not the entire E3.  Sony also had livefeeds but I doubt anyone here even watched it. Not sure about Microsoft. 

Not that you're not right about what you just said.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Sony had livefeeds?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2014)

A mercenary.

Snake?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Reggie really, really doesn't want to talk about Mother 3*

A portion of a Kotaku interview with Reggie Fils-Aime...

Kotaku: You guys did make a joke about Star Fox in the [Nintendo digital event] and then Miyamoto showed up with a Star Fox game...P

Fils-Aime: Don't go there!P

Kotaku: So...P

Fils-Aime: Don't go there!P

Kotaku: You did make a joke about it. [laughs]P

Fils-Aime: Where are my glasses? My beam-blocking glasses. Because I'm going to go into beam mode here.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

REGGIE YOU FUCKER STOP TEASING ME!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

I just can't be in this thread until we have some concrete news.

I'm in actual physical pain.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo Treehouse is back, they say they're starting with a game they didn't show at all yesterday.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

But first they're talking about Amiibo. 

EDIT: The game they're showing now that they didn't show yesterday is Fantasy Life for the 3DS.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> EDIT: The game they're showing now that they didn't show yesterday is Fantasy Life for the 3DS.



What is that and why should I care?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty interesting, they did catch some nice things that are easy to miss without slowing everything down.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Oooohhh, Level 5!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

This better not be the only fucking 3DS game we see today


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Furious George said:


> What is that and why should I care?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

Metroid will not be shown.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Metroid will not be shown.



Naruto, ban this piece of sh-- oh.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Just kill me now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Now is not the time for fear.

That comes later.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Naruto, ban this piece of sh-- oh.







Naruto said:


> Just kill me now.





Will CD Projekt Red have a conference/showing at this E3?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

>Still disappointed about no Game of Thrones and no Dontnod's new game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Watching Treehouse now. 

So what is this like a Harvest Moon/Animal Crossing deal with fighting? 

And the stereotype levels on this blonde are driving me insane. Take a selfie already and be done with it!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Dream said:


>



You win this time. 



Furious George said:


> Watching Treehouse now.
> 
> So what is this like a Harvest Moon/Animal Crossing deal with fighting?
> 
> And the stereotype levels on this blonde are driving me insane. Take a selfie already and be done with it!



Yes, it's like a life-sim RPG where you can pretty much do anything. You can be a farmer, a warrior, a fisher, a lumberjack, a paladin, a mage, etc. You can explore dungeons, tend your garden, help others, etc. People have been asking for this game to be localized for a long time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  11s
Don't be fooled by how cute #FantasyLife is. The game has lots of depth and is a must-play for RPG fans.

really NoA?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

Hot blond girlu


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Hot blond girlu



Audrey? ex IGN staff?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, it's like a life-sim RPG where you can pretty much do anything. You can be a farmer, a warrior, a fisher, a lumberjack, a paladin, a mage, etc. You can explore dungeons, tend your garden, help others, etc. People have been asking for this game to be localized for a long time.



It definitely looks promising. 

Probably won't play it though for the same reasons I avoid stuff like Harvest Moon. 

It will take me and I'll never come back.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

Furious George said:


> It definitely looks promising.
> 
> Probably won't play it though for the same reasons I avoid stuff like Harvest Moon.
> 
> It will take me and I'll never come back.


I have this same problem. Harvest Moon and Animal Crossing are too damn addictive.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Audrey? ex IGN staff?



I have no idea.

I just called it as I saw it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

*STEAM SUMMER SALE STARTS JUNE 19th, SPREAD THE WORD*


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

The sales are coming. 
Too bad I'm saving for a 3ds.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought you were a console guy?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck your 3DS, you can get like 107 games for the amount you'd spend on a 3DS during the Summer Sale.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie really, really doesn't want to talk about Mother 3*
> 
> A portion of a Kotaku interview with Reggie Fils-Aime...
> 
> ...


One apparently does not simply talk to Reggie about Mother 3.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah fuck, its time for another Steam sale.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> One apparently does not simply talk to Reggie about Mother 3.



To be fair?  Mother fans have been pestering him for YEARS and we just don't stop.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> To be fair?  Mother fans have been pestering him for YEARS and *we* just don't stop.



Nice. 

Inspiring post.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> To be fair?  Mother fans have been pestering him for YEARS and we just don't stop.



So he eventually delivers or kills you all with heat beams. Nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  
Shovel Knight is up next on #Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3. After that, we'll have a visit from the #Regginator himself.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Fuck your 3DS, you can get like 107 games for the amount you'd spend on a 3DS during the Summer Sale.



I already got a shit fuck of games on the last sale, I can wait until winter.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> So he eventually delivers or kills you all with heat beams. Nice.



We'll get him eventually!  He can't avoid it forever!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

REGGIE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

He's not wearing the Metroid pin he said he would...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reggie lied!!!!!  FUCK YOU


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

My body is Reggie


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

MM3DS here we come


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Metroid fans on suicide watch.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to leave for a few hours.

*SOMEONE PLEASE UPDATE ME WHEN I COME BACK*


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

No Metroid today?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

He is wearing a Splatoon pin too..

Trolling bastard.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> No Metroid today?



Miyamoto: "Whats Metroid?"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

Smash up next


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck, it took a while to catch up on everything.

I'm pretty excited to see what this new 3DS title will be. Nintendo has done a great job so far this year, and I doubt they will disappoint me now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

You'd think I'd be burnt out after the perpetual assault on my senses that were the Smash reveals and gameplay yesterday.

You'd be wrong.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Please be Dragon Quest VII being localised or Mother compilation, or even better both!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Neat info. It's apparently tough to make Bowser flinch. Nice touch to offset how slow he is.

Also, they brought back the Smash Bros 64 character select music.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Please be Dragon Quest VII being localised or Mother compilation, or even better both!



You are getting this instead from SE.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Link's meteor DownA's spike has returned partially.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> You are getting this instead from SE.



Not good enough, I want the Dragon Quest VII remake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Little Mac is awesome lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

>MFW still no Metroid


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Ink-Spewing Squids Won't Save Nintendo's Wii*



wtf is this?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

"...won't save Nintendo's Wii."

I should hope not. That console was last generation, it'd be weird if they started supporting it again after all this time.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

"Everything is made of clay"

Dis guurl


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ink-Spewing Squids Won't Save Nintendo's Wii*
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is this?



Just business analysts pretending they actually understand the gaming industry.  You often find the most laughable news coming from business analysts.  You know?  If they were right?  The PS4 and Xbone would be dead already as mobile gaming should have absolutely crushed them so badly that console gaming itself would be viewed as worthless today.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

I dont think it can be disputed who "won" E3 anymore


[youtube]This is the greatest god damn thing I've ever seen[/youtube] 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8hqmIwSwcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

People still cant work youtube tags


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2014)

Audrey loves her Kirby.

Weirdly erotic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Audrey loves her Kirby.
> 
> Weirdly erotic.



She genuinely loves Nintendo games. Reason why Nintendo went after her when she was part of IGN.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> People still cant work youtube tags



To be fair, someone changed how it works. Apparently you use the little video code at the end of the link instead of the link itself now. The only reason I figured it out so fast was because Escapist does that silly stuff too.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone know if Valve will be showing stuff at E3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

So reggie trolled us.. What a fuckdick


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Anyone know if Valve will be showing stuff at E3?



Steam box and DOTA 2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ink-Spewing Squids Won't Save Nintendo's Wii*
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is this?



Pretty much every publication says Sony won E3 by a landslide.

@Shirker - YouTube tags have been that way for quite a long time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

@krory

I know.. It is sad.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> @Shirker - YouTube tags have been that way for quite a long time.



Seriously?

I remember just sticking in the link once upon a time.


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2014)

only thing Nintendo has shown anywhere near the level of Destiny, Uncharted 4, and Bloodborne was Smash

it's simply the truth


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Did I miss anything? We're still like 5 hours away from the announcement right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 looks awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry Naruto, dream is over.. And I am not talking about the member


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I remember just sticking in the link once upon a time.



You still can as long as you change the https to http.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Sorry Naruto, dream is over.. And I am not talking about the member



Seriously? There's no more 3DS game announcements?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anything about Battlefront been shown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

Bayo2 might be GOTY for me... 



Naruto said:


> Seriously? There's no more 3DS game announcements?



Not that I know off.. Ask Malv, he usually knows about this stuff..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

3DS game announcements is tonight guys


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

What about this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2014)

Keeping the dream alive then.. Albeit it's on life support..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

We don't have any clue of what game it is. Some people say is Metroid, Others Mother and Others MM3DS


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Mother compilation and Dragon Quest VII localisation, I can feel it in my bones!

PLEASE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

New Bayo2 trailer!!!

nvm it was an extension.. booo


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Tonight I will either be extremely depressed or absolutely ecstatic.

There will be no in-between.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*New colors for Gamecube controllers announced (Mario, Yoshi, Peach)*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Choice.

Although, in order to get these, I'm gonna have to invest in a rechargeable battery pack for the Wii-motes I own. That was the number one downfall of those controllers; batteries.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Yoshi Wooly World is far too pleasing to the eye.

Just makes me wanna take a big ol' nap. Which is a shame, because I've got work in an hour


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Wooly World looks so comfy


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2014)

Kripes even the bosses are D'aww worthy.

I might need punch a random guy on the street just to compensate for how much manliness is being sucked away from me right now.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

A boss shouldn't be this adorable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers  3m
"I just want to hug everything in this Yoshi game" -- said anyone with a soul.

lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oDOmqJcrEUw[/YOUTUBE]

So good :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Btw guys Bayo 1 WiiU version is next it seems



Reyes said:


> [YOUTUBE]oDOmqJcrEUw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So good :33



So good indeed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  
Coming up next, @platinumgames will join us again to speak about #Bayonetta for the #WiiU.  

Good time to see that version running.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2014)

i absolutely LOVE that nintendo is actually helping promote bayo 2! 

And Wooly world...can you even die in that game? I hope you can, i got pissed because you cant die in epic yarn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bayonetta + Master Sword


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Would anyone like to do an exclusives count for this e3?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

Those different styles for Bayonetta are awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

WOW nintendo suggested they remove her undershirt for Bayo . NINTENDO suggested it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

Watching the treehouse again. Bayonetta gameplay being shown.

Apparently Nintendo encouraged Platinum to remove Bayonetta's Link costume undershirt because it didn't fit her style.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2014)

Samus.  **


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

The picture needs to be fixed and put Captain Falcon with samus.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Wait wait wait, they have female characters?  But doesn't that DOUBLE development costs and is just impossible?

#lolUbisoft


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cYjR5UzhcZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Screw Doom, give me Dragon Quest VII and Earthbound!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Samus Costume in Bayonetta is lol.. The Visor!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

I need to give Samus a hug.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I need to give Samus a hug.



She would more prefer a Job.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Wait wait wait, they have female characters?  But doesn't that DOUBLE development costs and is just impossible?
> 
> #lolUbisoft



Ubisoft sets unrealistic timelines and the publisher side refuses to budge on them - this is why we see things such as the only important story content in Assassin's Creed II being removed and then sold as paid DLC. They even flat-out admitted this.

Really what they say is realistic - if they were planning on doing that. Most games cut that cost by sharing animations between males and females, which we saw in Skyrim a lot - why characters like Lydia walked around like they had a fist up their ass. Ubisoft claimed the desire to give the female character(s) unique animations, though. Whether this is true is debatable, and knowing Ubisoft it's likely bullshit, but the logistics of the excuse are sound.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

And this E3 is now officially a failure with no Samus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Zelda Williams @zeldawilliams ? 
Sorry folks, no clue what the 3DS announcement is tonight, I'm not part of it, but I have my fingers and toes crossed!

So no MM3DS?

My bet is on Metroid now. Fuck it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Disregard Majora, acquire Metroid


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Good, we don't need Majora's Mask 3D, not when we need more Mother and Dragon Quest!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

I would lol hard if it is Metroid Dread after all these years


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> She would more prefer a Job.



But she's being hunted by the Galactic Federation, her main employers. 

(Assuming a new Metroid game would be a sequel to Metroid Fusion)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Also it is very odd that we have yet to heard anything from Retro.. Very Odd


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Unfortunately for me it's gonna be 3 AM when this game is revealed. And I'm not staying up that late to read a live blog that will either excite me too much to fall asleep or piss me off too much to fall asleep.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

If they show a new Metroid they really need to lead into it with one of those "Keep Calm" things.

KEEP

CALM

and

DISREGARD

METROID:

OTHER M​


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Also it is very odd that we have yet to heard anything from Retro.. Very Odd



Unless they expanded enough to have two teams I don't think we will see them.

There last game shipped 4 months ago, if they were there it be in way early development.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Unless they expanded enough to have two teams I don't think we will see them.
> 
> There last game shipped 4 months ago, if they were there it be in way early development.



Retro has two teams. The second team was form a month after last year E3. IIRC


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2014)

Also, Mario Maker is being shown on Nintendo Treehouse right now and it looks pretty great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

Next Level Games hasnt show anything either.


AND HOLY SHIT THAT PEACH COSTUME WAS LEWD.

And LOL, "Use the gamepad when a sexy risque scene comes on to hide it"  " use touch controls when you want your mom to play or you get tired and decide to craft funky cool items!!"

But ya Bayo 1 on Wii U is definitive: No Screen tearing, improved shadows/lighting, added AA, 60fps, new costumes/weapons. 


Also why are people complaining about not being able to die in these platformers? They're not twitch challenge games like mario, they're exploration games


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

If they show either a side-scrolling Metroid or Majora's Mask 3D/HD, I'd be beyond happy.

Also, they're about to show Mario Party 10 on the treehouse thing.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2014)

Smash tournament players are playing again. :3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

At this point Nintendo can make me happy with a 2d Metroid or more Ace Attorney ( Infos on the next games. )
I know AA is not Nintendo but it's on 3ds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

They already gave AA info^

Ace Attorney Trilogy is coming out in Winter for 30$ and Proff Layton Vs AA is coming out in October

NIntendo's localizing them so they'll be in FIGS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

One thing that hasnt been suggested as a possibility for the 3DS game announcement/s is a new Golden Sun. Its been awhile since Dark Dawn came out.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddamn, the ladies like their Captain Toad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One thing that hasnt been suggested as a possibility for the 3DS game announcement/s is a new Golden Sun. Its been awhile since Dark Dawn came out.



That's because Golden Sun sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]07qM4X15sMY[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo best game is coming to America.

THAT SONG.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]07qM4X15sMY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nintendo best game is coming to America.
> 
> THAT SONG.



What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Fucking Reggie still no using Metroid Pin. lol


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Please tell me that wasn't the 3DS reveal for tonight?  I thought the reveal wasn't for another 1 1/2 hours?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

My body _was_ ready...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck is this shit?







Enclave said:


> Please tell me that wasn't the 3DS reveal for tonight?  I thought the reveal wasn't for another 1 1/2 hours?



Is not.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fucking Reggie still no using Metroid Pin. lol



I feel like absolute shit at the moment. Honestly if this doesn't happen tonight this is going to be the worst E3 of all time for me.

It's too much. I'm just so nearly done.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I feel like absolute shit at the moment. Honestly if this doesn't happen tonight this is going to be the worst E3 of all time for me.
> 
> It's too much. I'm just so nearly done.



Don't worry Naruto, I'm confident Mother 3 and Dragon Quest VII localisation will be announced!

/purposefully pretending you want that and not Metroid


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Reggie: Nothing to announce on Dragon Quest VII and X.*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> That's because Golden Sun sucks.




Dark Dawn was kind of meh but I loved the first two games


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Reggie: Nothing to announce on Dragon Quest VII and X.*



[youtube]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtube]

Must hold out hope for Mother 3 news!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reggie is destroying people dreams.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie is destroying people dreams.



Not completely yet! It's possible that Squenix wants to publish it themselves so of course Nintendo wouldn't announce it.  We'll see, but this is definitely a painful blow from Reggie.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2014)

"little SQUID ACTION"

rofl Reggie. what a guy


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Reggie can drop dead.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

>Says will be wearing Metroid pin
>Not wearing Metroid pin


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie is destroying people dreams.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Not completely yet! It's possible that Squenix wants to publish it themselves so of course Nintendo wouldn't announce it.  We'll see, but this is definitely a painful blow from Reggie.



Square Enix publishing a 3DS game over here :skullknight


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Square Enix publishing a 3DS game over here :skullknight



After the reception Bravely Default got?  It's entirely possible.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> After the reception Bravely Default got?  It's entirely possible.



They didn't even publish a main line DQ over here.

Plus there is a lot of trans work to do with DQ7, like 23 books/binders for the script.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

Eh, after how well Bravely Default did and the fact that they're finally bringing Type-0?  Anything's possible Reyes, anything.

In fact due to how large of a translation DQ VII is?  That could well explain why we haven't heard anything yet.  They tend not to announce DQ games being brought to North America until just a couple months from release.

Course if they actually did a decent job advertising the series would be much bigger here and not so niche.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They already gave AA info^
> 
> Ace Attorney Trilogy is coming out in Winter for 30$ and Proff Layton Vs AA is coming out in October
> 
> NIntendo's localizing them so they'll be in FIGS



I know for AA Trilogy and Layton Vs AA is already out here so it's in the past.
I'd rather know about Dai Gyakuten Saiban, oh what the hell ...

I doubt I will have any of these games in my own French language, but I can dream, can I ?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> In fact due to how large of a translation DQ VII is?  That could well explain why we haven't heard anything yet.  They tend not to announce DQ games being brought to North America until just a couple months from release.
> 
> Course if they actually did a decent job advertising the series would be much bigger here and not so niche.



As I said the script is huge, takes up 23 books/binders and fills a whole bookshelf.

Plus not only would they have to translate it to English, the game would have to be transed into multiple languages besides English.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2014)

I just saw Bayonetta 2 Lumen Sage boss battle, and holy shit, _holy shit_, I'm sorry all other games of E3 but Bayonetta 2 is the greatest game of all time OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3stGSBtJh4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> I just saw Bayonetta 2 Lumen Sage boss battle, and holy shit, _holy shit_, I'm sorry all other games of E3 but Bayonetta 2 is the greatest game of all time OF ALL TIME!



What's it like to be wrong all the time?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Metroid fans..... we shall cry now.

It seems that the Nintendo game is a new IP. 

Brian CrecenteVerified account ‏@crecenteb

Waiting for the 3DS press conference to start. The only thing Reggie would tell me is that the game is an original IP pic.twitter.com/B1e7w32a77



I will cry all night and hate Reggie forever


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

So it looks like the 3DS reveal will be a new IP


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]3stGSBtJh4E[/YOUTUBE]



Not even a mirror match. Fucking beautiful. Yusuke Hashimoto is going to outdo the fuck out of Kamiya.



krory said:


> What's it like to be wrong all the time?



Hey, look, Krory hating on amazing gameplay because reasons, maybe because it's a Japanese game or something. Adorable. 

Don't worry, your waifu Lara Croftu and her awesome adventures filled with lesbian implications will make sure that all of your gaming needs are fulfilled.  For now, you have to make due with that awesome CGI trailer with cutting edge, exciting mental therapy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

@Polygon 5:41 PM
Shigeru Miyamoto is revealing a new IP for Nintendo 3DS in 20 minutes. We’re liveblogging here: bit.ly/1lauvdu 

oh oh ... a Miyamoto game?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, look, Krory hating on amazing gameplay because reasons, maybe because it's a Japanese game or something. Adorable.
> 
> Don't worry, your waifu Lara Croftu and her awesome adventures filled with lesbian implications will make sure that all of your gaming needs are fulfilled.  For now, you have to make due with that awesome CGI trailer with cutting edge, exciting mental therapy.



>MFW when not hating on a game, there's just another that was vastly better - and still Japanese



y u mad tho?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck my life.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> What's it like to be wrong all the time?



What's it like to have terrible opinions and taste, oh wait don't answer that I'd rather not know.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe one day Naruto. Maybe one day.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

I find it strange that we've heard nothing on nintendo x capcom, smtxfe,retro's new game,Next Level Games new game and Fatal Framer.


Or F-zero.


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not even a mirror match. Fucking beautiful. Yusuke Hashimoto is going to outdo the fuck out of Kamiya.



let's not get carried away now

it's really easy to slightly improve a critically acclaimed game while keeping the core mostly intact than building a masterpiece from scratch

in other words, that dude has NOTHING on Kamiya


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Man. Naruto I know the feeling


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> What's it like to have terrible opinions and taste, oh wait don't answer that I'd rather not know.



That's okay, I wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Gaf is down.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Your tears are so delicious Naruto


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Gaf is down.



A lot of people are sad that it is not Metroid.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

inb4 Reyes gets banned


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Gaf is back


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> That's okay, I wouldn't know anyway.



Of course you wouldn't people with terrible taste never realise it themselves.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 2m

Tomorrow's #Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 will feature a demo of the new Nintendo IP being announced tonight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW when not hating on a game, there's just another that was vastly better - and still Japanese



Now you got me curious, what game would that be?  Though, right off the bat, if your choices for best games of E3 aren't Bayo2 or Witcher3, you're plain błędzie, you baka.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

Fucking laughed. Someday, bro. We get Squid Girls with paint guns instead.



sworder said:


> let's not get carried away now
> 
> it's really easy to slightly improve a critically acclaimed game while keeping the core mostly intact than building a masterpiece from scratch
> 
> in other words, that dude has NOTHING on Kamiya



You mean the dude that was the combat director of Bayo1 and one of the main reasons why it was so good in the first place?

This game looks better than its predecessor in every single way, and I was one of the pissed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raging about the fact that Kamiya was only in a supervising position.



St NightRazr said:


> I find it strange that we've heard nothing on nintendo x capcom, smtxfe,retro's new game,Next Level Games new game and Fatal Framer.
> 
> 
> Or F-zero.



Because none of them exist. Except Retro's game which only has what? 3 months of development? What the hell do you want to see, lines of code?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2014)

Krory being pretentious again


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Live round table update


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> Of course you wouldn't people with terrible taste never realise it themselves.



Certainly explains your ignorance then.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Now you got me curious, what game would that be?  Though, right off the bat, if your choices for best games of E3 aren't Bayo2 or Witcher3, you're plain błędzie, you baka.



Bloodborne. The Witcher 3 would probably be number two or three tied with Dragon Age: Inquisition for me although I still question that griffon design in TW3... though despite how much I disliked the characterizations in TW2, TW3 has a better chance of being perfect. Though I still have high hopes for Inquisition.

I'm not interested in Bayonetta but I'm not dumb enough to say it doesn't look nice - just not as nice as some other stuff. I also liked the alpha Mirror's Edge stuff and AC: Unity. And all of the indie stuff. I didn't watch Nintendo's stuff but the new Zelda looks nifty.

And obviously Scalebound will shit on everything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

*OH MY GOD WAIT THERE'S INFO ON HUNT BRB*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 2m

Kicking off our Nintendo #3DS developer event with the opening movie to a new game called Code Name: S.T.E.A.M! #CodeNameSTEAM


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier 1m

Hey this looks rad. Cel-shaded London, very comic book-ish. Code Name: STEAM


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for nothing, Nintendo.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

IGN said this is a Intelligent systems game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2014)

"Codename S.T.E.A.M. is a turn-based strategy game with unique elements taken from action games."

Hmmmmm


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean the dude that was the combat director of Bayo1 and one of the main reasons why it was so good in the first place?
> 
> This game looks better than its predecessor in every single way, and I was one of the pissed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raging about the fact that Kamiya was only in a supervising position.



Who said he was combat director? As far as I've seen he was just a producer, who don't really have much to do with the direction of the game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto might like this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Neal Ronaghan: 
turn based strategy game with action elements made my Intelligent Systems


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2014)

Intelligent Systems? ayo


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2014)

"Players will take command of the unit steam a unique fighting force created by Abraham Lincoln to defend against a mysterious invasion from space,"

lol okay, I might check this out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier 36s

We're getting a new strategy game IP from the people behind Fire Emblem and Advance Wars, so it's safe to say this event delivered


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Jason Schreier couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2014)

President Lincoln was more than a vampire hunter, it seems.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. NINTENDO'S MAKING STEAMPUNK VALKYRIA CHRONICLES #CODENAMESTEAM


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2014)

live updates


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Bloodborne.



We barely have any gameplay on it though. Although, pretty good choice.



krory said:


> The Witcher 3 would probably be number two or three tied with Dragon Age: Inquisition for me although I still question that griffon design in TW3... though despite how much I disliked the characterizations in TW2, TW3 has a better chance of being perfect. Though I still have high hopes for Inquisition.



Triss is a manipulating backstabbing cunt, if you're not aware. There's a reason why she seems so different in Witcher 1 compared to 2. Want a hint? Don't fuck her in the cave in 2 and see what bonuses you get. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still love her though. I can't help it. I'm a sucker for redheads, what can I say.




And lay off the fucking Griffon, we get it. Every other monster model in the game looks fucking awesome.



krory said:


> I'm not interested in Bayonetta but I'm not dumb enough to say it doesn't look nice - just not as nice as some other stuff. I also liked the alpha Mirror's Edge stuff and AC: Unity. And all of the indie stuff. I didn't watch Nintendo's stuff but the new Zelda looks nifty.



You might be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), krory, and I might disagree the fuck with you in so many things but you give this place a good dose of  gaming cynicism that this console war fanboy filled shitpile is sorely missing. Stick around, piss some people off, you're doing good.



krory said:


> And obviously Scalebound will shit on everything.



With a Donte lookalike, you thinking that is not surprising. Shakespeare will rise from the grave to witness this next Hamlet in the making.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

sworder said:


> *Who said he was combat director?* As far as I've seen he was just a producer, who don't really have much to do with the direction of the game



The credits of Bayonetta 1, for starters.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

Jesus christ


----------



## sworder (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The credits of Bayonetta 1, for starters.





yeah about that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill Trinen ‏@trintran 2m

Code name STEAM will be on Nintendo Treehouse Live at E3 tomorrow. Also, this is not a Miyamoto game. Hitoshi Yamagami + Intelligent Systems


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We barely have any gameplay on it though. Although, pretty good choice.



The way I see it, from what I can tell, Bloodborne is identical to Souls as Bayonetta is identical to Bayonetta 2 (identical might be a bit of a wrong term). Going off of that basis I can safely come to a conclusion that Bloodborne would appeal more greatly to me than Bayonetta 2. I appreciate what little design and setting we saw a great deal more.




> Triss is a manipulating backstabbing cunt, if you're not aware. There's a reason why she seems so different in Witcher 1 compared to 2. Want a hint? Don't fuck her in the cave in 2 and see what bonuses you get.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I kind of stopped paying attention because too many characters were just painful to watch. Aside from Dandelion, Dandelion is a fucking BAMF. But really I always found her annoying, I never liked Geralt, and every insignificant character seems to be the same whiny, bitchy female who wants more and the males only care about ploughing women and talking about ploughing other peoples' mothers. I understand it's supposed to be dark and gritty but I'm fairly certain not every character needs to be like his dialogue was written by Rob Zombie.

I do like Iorveth and Letho, though.

But now I know I don't have to feel bad about fucking around behind her back so much as Geralt.

And fuck you, I'll complain about that griffon as much as I want. If it wasn't called a griffon, I'd probably appreciate it more. Really, the monster design looks awesome... but calling it a griffon just fluffs my stuffing.




> You might be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), krory, and I might disagree the fuck with you in so many things but you give this place a good dose of  gaming cynicism that this console war fanboy filled shitpile is sorely missing. Stick around, piss some people off, you're doing good.



I'm definitely a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but my underlying goal here is to make sure this place never turns into the shitsplat fuckery that it was let diminish into when people like DedValve and Hatif ran rampant and unchecked.




> With a Donte lookalike, you thinking that is not surprising. Shakespeare will rise from the grave to witness this next Hamlet in the making.



Man, don't try to dull my sparkle by comparing this masterpiece to shit like Hamlet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2014)

sworder said:


> yeah about that



Well, shit. Kamiya said in his Director's Commentary that he handled the combat of the original game though.

Anyway, improvement is an improvement, no matter which way you slice it.



krory said:


> I kind of stopped paying attention because too many characters were just painful to watch. Aside from Dandelion, Dandelion is a fucking BAMF. But really I always found her annoying, I never liked Geralt, and every insignificant character seems to be the same whiny, bitchy female who wants more and the males only care about ploughing women and talking about ploughing other peoples' mothers. I understand it's supposed to be dark and gritty but I'm fairly certain not every character needs to be like his dialogue was written by Rob Zombie.



If it's any consolation, my polish girlfriend says that the English localization and translation for the games and the books alike are all absolutely fucking atrocious for some reason so don't blame that one on the poles. Most of the insults that the characters are always spouting in the original polish version are archaic potato runewords that not even the poles know what it means, and which are all but untranslatable in other languages so I guess the translators just went with "Fuck your mother" for everything. 

The voice work is still pretty good though and getting Charles Dance for Emhyr var Emreis was brilliant.



krory said:


> I do like Iorveth and Letho, though.



If you killed Letho, you are the cancer that's killing Temeria.



krory said:


> But now I know I don't have to feel bad about fucking around behind her back so much as Geralt.



If Geralt doesn't care, why would you? He collects fuck cards, that should tell you about his opinion on monogamy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, shit. Kamiya said in his Director's Commentary that he handled the combat of the original game though.
> 
> Anyway, improvement is an improvement, no matter which way you slice it.



While looking for this, I came across the Bayonetta 2 thread and holy shit, the crap St. NightRazr was spewing a year ago. 




> If it's any consolation, my polish girlfriend says that the English localization and translation for the games and the books alike are all absolutely fucking atrocious for some reason so don't blame that one on the poles. Most of the insults that the characters are always spouting in the original polish version are archaic potato runewords that not even the poles know what it means, and which are all but untranslatable in other languages so I guess the translators just went with "Fuck your mother" for everything.



Maybe I should just learn Polish then.  Maybe my grandfather can teach me something.




> The voice work is still pretty good though and getting Charles Dance for Emhyr var Emreis was brilliant.



The voicework is good for the most part but this is one of those cases where it's sort of like Dishonored for me... you can have a good voice actor, but if the character and the script are crappy then you can't guarantee an amazing performance. Some people can pull it off, not everyone. But yeah.




> If you killed Letho, you are the cancer that's killing Temeria.



I don't get why some people would kill almost the only interesting person.




> If Geralt doesn't care, why would you? He collects fuck cards, that should tell you about his opinion on monogamy.



I never saw Geralt as someone of good moral fiber.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2014)

So we getting some gameplay of this new IP tomorrow?


----------



## Scud (Jun 11, 2014)

LMJ said:


> So we getting some gameplay of this new IP tomorrow?


Quite a bit, apparently.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2014)

LMJ said:


> So we getting some gameplay of this new IP tomorrow?



yes and also

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier 5m

"We're always thinking about the next iteration of Advance Wars and Fire Emblem" - Nintendo's Yamagami

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier 2m

Last question was about SMTx Fire Emblem. They say it's still on track, but they can't say more.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Not digging the art style IMO.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

So Nintendo didn't Metroid after all that? There will be no Metroiding?

Reggie, shove your real-time strategy up your tight ass. In real-time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

So who else is writing harshly-worded letters to Reggie?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 11, 2014)

If you bring up mother 3 he'll throw fire balls at you


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2014)

"Not my problem"
-Reggie


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

>Will _make_ it Reggie's problem


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2014)

No Metroid?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2014)

No fuckin Metroid. ;-;


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2014)

Tune in next year for Metroid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Tune in next year for Metroid.



Says Reggie next year.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2014)

Meanwhile I'll despair at there being no HL-3 info.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Preet were you seriously thinking Valve would ever reveal anything at E3 ?


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

>The Arcade when there's no Metroid game






>Reggie when there's no Metroid


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2014)

Maybe they'll have surprise announcements for a few more games for the last day of E3? 

Anyway, I'm very interested in STEAM. Miyamoto seems to not be intervening on this one, and I have the utmost confidence in Intelligent Systems. If they think they can make a new IP on the level of Fire Emblem and Advance Wars then I say go ahead, more variety is always good.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Meanwhile I'll despair at there being no HL-3 info.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> So who else is writing harshly-worded letters to Reggie?



That bastard.. He killed my soul.. 


Legit almost teared up 



Malvingt2 said:


> WOW nintendo suggested they remove her undershirt for Bayo . NINTENDO suggested it.



Whut now?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Meanwhile I'll despair at there being no HL-3 info.



lol that game is 2016 at the earliest  From every leak and info we know L4D3 will be their next game and it's not looking like coming out this year.

Also, Valve really don't care about E3 and they don't really need it anyway. Just like R*, Blizz or Bethesda.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2014)

That new Dragonball Z game looks awesome.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 12, 2014)

I saw tons of people say they hate the artstyle for STEAM, apparently during the live-blog event they imagined as one described, "a sepia tone child of light". Meh, I really don't want to judge a 3DS game based on screenshots, and besides, not like Intelligent systems has ever made a bad game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

From previous thread and reactions to ND. 

He is very funny


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

But man, Konami really won the fuck out of this E3. Who would have thought that they would announce sequels to Castlevania, Contra, Dance Dance Revolution, Gradius, Suikoden, Ganbare Goemon, Silent Hill and got Zone of the Enders 3 back on track! Was about time that they figured that injecting all of their money in Metal Gear and charge 40 bucks for demos was both stupid and greedy as fuck. Golden Age of gaming, guys!



Malvingt2 said:


> Samus Costume in Bayonetta is lol.. The Visor!!!



The Nintendo costumes really emphasizes how ridiculous Bayonetta 1 looks. Not 1 of them looks good.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Preet were you seriously thinking Valve would ever reveal anything at E3 ?



They revealed HL-2 at E3.  



αshɘs said:


> lol that game is 2016 at the earliest  From every leak and info we know L4D3 will be their next game and it's not looking like coming out this year.
> 
> Also, Valve really don't care about E3 and they don't really need it anyway. Just like R*, Blizz or Bethesda.



I still have faith in Valve surprising us with a 2014/2015 release.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> They revealed HL-2 at E3.



Wasn't that like ten years ago?



Dream said:


> I still have faith in Valve surprising us with a 2014/2015 release.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)

Nintendo may have forgotten about Metroid but I have not.

It's time to replay ALL the games. Summer binge.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Nintendo may have forgotten about Metroid


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

yeah it is real!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2014)

NINTENDO BOUGHT SONY CONFIRMED!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Peter Moore ‏@petermooreEA  
I wonder if @Sony is aware of this interesting development ??? pic.twitter.com/L58N9w1C5h


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## lathia (Jun 12, 2014)

I might actually invest in a WiiU and PS4 later this year. Much later. So many good games out in 2015.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 12, 2014)

^ 2015 will be a great year for all three and third party stuff, exciting year to be up there with 2011.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Reyes said:


> ^ 2015 will be a great year for all three and third party stuff,* exciting year to be up there with 2011*.



I enjoyed 2010 more thanks to the Wii.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

>Dead inside


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Code Name S.T.E.A.M will be shown in a few minutes\


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Officially the worst E3 in the history of E3s.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 12, 2014)

not even close


----------



## Scud (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> Officially the worst E3 in the history of E3s.


Can't fool me. I can tell that you're beside yourself with excitement right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

The game looked like crap from the screenshots, but in motion it looks SOOO good.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'll like this steam stuff.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2014)

I just wish they play the game instead of talking about every single feature of the game.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 12, 2014)

Steam looks much better in motion. I'm probably gonna wonder where the hell the lion came from until this game comes out though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> not even close





Scud said:


> Can't fool me. I can tell that you're beside yourself with excitement right now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

>MFW like seventeen people have the same Zelda avatar


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2014)

lmao Reggie rockin 2 3DSs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Who we have from NFF who can stab Reggie?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2014)

new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to

It's not fun ! Streaming isn't useful ! Orly ?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

They won't include it in the Wii U because the Wii U wasn't built with streaming in mind.  It would take up valuable CPU cycles.

Hell, the PS4 specifically has dedicated hardware in it specifically there for processing video for streaming because they didn't want that feature to impact on the available cycles for gaming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2014)

Enclave said:


> They won't include it in the Wii U because the Wii U wasn't built with streaming in mind.  It would take up valuable CPU cycles.
> 
> Hell, the PS4 specifically has dedicated hardware in it specifically there for processing video for streaming because they didn't want that feature to impact on the available cycles for gaming.



I think that's more like it. but the way it was said was like "We're too good to put streaming on Wii U, bitches."


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2014)

They better make up with 2 metroid games next e3.. Don't pull a capcom nintendo..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2014)

in b4 Metroid Legend, cancelled.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

The difference being Mega Man always sucked.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think that's more like it. but the way it was said was like "We're too good to put on streaming on Wii U, bitches."



Companies will always try to misdirect instead of admitting fault.

Look at Microsoft, just yesterday Yusef Mehdi once again talked about how their original plans for the Xbone were the right direction to take gaming.  Basically he's once again blaming the consumer for not wanting Microsofts bullshit rather than admitting that Microsoft was wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Companies will always try to misdirect instead of admitting fault.



Not always.

In the past Ubisoft admitted they cut content out of the ACII game to make time and sold it later as paid DLC. 

In a more positive note, many from BioWare have admitted that Dragon Age II was... well, underwhelming to most, to put it lightly (again, I personally enjoyed it). Last E3 I believe it was (or perhaps the one before it), when one of the CEOs took the stage he even joked about it (listing off some of the recent games they did and when he mentioned Dragon Age II, one person clapped and he immediately responded, "Oh hey, somebody liked it!").

More recently EA has been admitting that the Online Pass idea was the worst thing to have ever been done to video games in the history of video games (ironically, Ubisoft tried to do it AFTER this).

A bit more on the negative side, many publishers admit to avoiding games with lead female characters because "they don't sell."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> Not always.
> 
> In the past Ubisoft admitted they cut content out of the ACII game to make time and sold it later as paid DLC.
> 
> ...



Remember Me 

I remember reading about it before that game came out


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Not just that - one Ubisoft employee had made the claim a while back regarding Beyond Good & Evil.

They thought the game didn't sell as well because it was a female main character.

There's also an opinion that games with a choosable gender "trick" players by making the male "default" in media like trailers and such.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> The difference being Mega Man always sucked.



fuck you


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)

I personally felt Remember Me was too linear and constricted. The environment was pretty but you could barely explore it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> They revealed HL-2 at E3.



They demoed it there, but it was announced prior to that. Also times have changed since then. E3 is still mainly console and retail focused. Meanwhile Valve have turned into PC digital giants. L4D2 was their only surprise game announcement there, but that franchise is probably their best console performer, so it made sense, while the Sony stage Portal 2 announcement had more to do with the Steam integration.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

The more I see Xenoblade Chronicles X in action the more I want to play. This live stream is so good..


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 12, 2014)

^I know, I really want monolith soft badly

it looks like a real adventure


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Sad but probably true that a lot of people are too moronic to give a game with a female lead a chance. It's a lazy excuse to avoid making a game based around a female though. Just look at how many people loved the new Tomb Raider and Child of Light.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> The difference being Mega Man always sucked.



Mega Man might've sucked, but Rockman's all installments were awesome.

Not my fault that the localized versions always had to censor something, like additional side stories in EXE that were in Japan or Secret chips.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Sad but probably true that a lot of people are too moronic to give a game with a female lead a chance. It's a lazy excuse to avoid making a game based around a female though. Just look at how many people loved the new Tomb Raider and Child of Light.



It's only true in the capacity that too many publishers think they need Call of Duty numbers on all of their games. Sometimes you still just gotta take that leap. Even EA is going back to Mirror's Edge despite the fact that it had lukewarm sales - and are tackling the biggest problem, Faith having no real _character_.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2014)

*fuck her right in the pussy*​


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Mega Man might've sucked, but Rockman's all installments were awesome.
> 
> Not my fault that the localized versions always had to censor something, like additional side stories in EXE that were in Japan or Secret chips.



Who the hell said anything was your fault?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> It's only true in the capacity that too many publishers think they need Call of Duty numbers on all of their games. Sometimes you still just gotta take that leap. Even EA is going back to Mirror's Edge despite the fact that it had lukewarm sales - and are tackling the biggest problem, Faith having no real _character_.



The story was the shittiest part of Mirror's Edge so it's good they are just ignoring it entirely. Also when you say 'too many publishers' you mean Square right ? Though even square has changed it's tone on whining that tomb raider didn't sell enough. 

It's kind of funny that the newest female character that is popular enough to carry a franchise without publisher whining is Chell, and you don't even see her at all most of the time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> The story was the shittiest part of Mirror's Edge so it's good they are just ignoring it entirely. Also when you say 'too many publishers' you mean Square right ? Though even square has changed it's tone on whining that tomb raider didn't sell enough.
> 
> It's kind of funny that the newest female character that is popular enough to carry a franchise without publisher whining is Chell, and you don't even see her at all most of the time.



I still can't grasp if this is a sequel, prequel, remake, reboot, or what.  And not the only ones - Sony ended up rejecting the original premise of Remember Me because it had a female lead (a non-white female lead, no less). According to the developer, many publishers guffawed at the concept until Capcom picked it up. Not that Remember Me was some amazing, stand-out game but it was rejected for all of the wrong reasons.

And Square mostly change their tune because sales for the game picked up and the release of the Definitive Edition helped move it along. They are still completely short-sighted.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> They better make up with 2 metroid games next e3.. Don't pull a capcom nintendo..



I don't think they will. Metroid was actually selling before its break. Megaman wasn't and had games coming out the ass. 3 a year at points.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Remember Me was a pretty aight game. It's main fault was that it was a little monotonous but I thought it had some cool ideas.

Metroid never gets the love it deserves from Nintendo. Other M fucking stomped the momentum out of it and Nintendo has made no effort to get it out of fan's minds. They shouldn't shelve it like F Zero, it can have a game every other year and should.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 12, 2014)

If second son has taught me anything its that if the game looks and runs like that during gameplay, its going to be really hard to play other games without thinking "This looks like shit."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Remember me didn't sell because it had a female character, it didn't sell because it was ironically the most forgettable game of 2013. I played it, somehow beating it and I can barely remember anything about the game, except that incredibly stupid wrestler boss fight. The memory changing segments which were by far the most interesting part of the game were small, limited and brushed off.

There was a reason why it had trouble getting a publisher, I'm kinda baffled Capcom took it but then again they picked the shittiest developers imaginable when they were on their western phase.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember me didn't sell because it had a female character, it didn't sell because it was ironically the most forgettable game of 2013. I played it, somehow beating it and I can barely remember anything about the game, except that incredibly stupid wrestler boss fight. The memory changing segments which were by far the most interesting part of the game were small, limited and brushed off.
> 
> There was a reason why it had trouble getting a publisher, I'm kinda baffled Capcom took it but then again they picked the shittiest publishers imaginable when they were on their western phase.



Which would be acceptable if this were even the game they were projecting to publishers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't be too sad about the lack of Metroid, Naruto. The thing about Nintendo's new system with the Directs is that big titles can be announced at any time. A new Metroid could very well be in the next Nintendo Direct. Remember how many big titles have been announced in non-E3 Directs? So keep the hope up, the dream is still alive. 

^That is what I keep telling myself when it comes to MM3D. Hopefully the next Direct happens not too long after Hyrule Warriors comes out and they show it. Nintendo has a thing about later titles in the same series lessening the hype for titles coming out earlier, IIRC thats part of the reason they didn't show Zelda U last E3, since they didn't want to lower the hype around WWHD and ALBW. So I'm guessing if it is shown later this year in a Direct a few months down the line then it wasn't shown at E3 because they didn't want it to overshadow Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Nintendo needs to buy another studio or two so we can get our metroid fix on the regular.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo needs to buy another studio or two so we can get our metroid fix on the regular.



I'd be happy with just news that they're developing it. I'm capable of waiting five years, as long as I know it's coming.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2014)

I actually want a real Iwata vs Reggie game in the style of these 3D DBZ fighting games. 

Unlockable chars would include Phil Spencer, Don Mattrick (team MS), Jack Tretton and Andrew House (Sony). 

Kaz Hirai and Bill Gates would appear as secret characters


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> If second son has taught me anything its that if the game looks and runs like that during gameplay, its going to be really hard to play other games without thinking "This looks like shit."



Tell me about it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'd be happy with just news that they're developing it. I'm capable of waiting five years, as long as I know it's coming.



I'm far less patient than that.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 12, 2014)

Devil's Third looks like it might be a cult hit or something. Needs some polish. . Still it was nice that Nintendo were the only ones willing to fund this.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 12, 2014)

Hope for Metroid fans yet .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2014)

NARUUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*METROID HOPE IS STILL ALIVE*


*Nintendo planning a future for Metroid in 2D and 3D*




Also Devil's Third looks FUCKING GOOD. HOT DAMN NINTENDO.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

So.... nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2014)

Alive my dick... These are just diplomatic answers..


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

This is even less than the pin.

The pin was hint-dropping. This is just answers to shut people up.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

It's something at least.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 12, 2014)

No fallout 4

[youtube]Ntv9R1She5A[/youtube]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Alive my dick... These are just diplomatic answers..


I think you're mistaking Nintendo for Sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

>Expecting Fallout 4

Oh you.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah Nintendo actually only announces shit or speaks about it if they have plans and ideas.


----------



## Mako (Jun 12, 2014)

yesssss Evolved tournaments.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, any Canadians here?  Remember to pre-order from Futureshop or Bestbuy on their websites before midnight tonight if you want to get a 30% discount on each pre-order (assuming you pre-order 3 or more games).

Jerk offs though don't have the discount applied to Kingdom Hearts 2.5 though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NARUUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> *METROID HOPE IS STILL ALIVE*
> 
> ...





Where are you Naruto?


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

You guys fall too easily for stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2014)

krory said:


> You guys fall too easily for stuff.



Maybe but news that it is coming is something good. I do wonder if Retro is the one behind the new Metroid.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2014)

It's coming soon like _The Last Guardian_ and _Half-Life 3_ and _Bulletstorm 2_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Yeah Nintendo actually only announces shit or speaks about it if they have plans and ideas.



Or to say they don't give a shit about F-Zero anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

At least _some_ good news came out of this. Yves Guillemot stated that although they said Prince of Persia was in a "paused" state previously, that they have no intention of stopping the IP or that of Beyond Good and Evil. He says that they are going to work on them and they want to make sure they deliver what they want to.

Yannis Mallat also said he had lunch with Prince of Persia creator Jordan Mechne recently, though just remarked that they are friends.

Probably about as empty as so many other promises from so many other publishers but it's still technically and improvement over the last state Prince of Persia was in.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2014)

An UbiArt PoP is our destiny.

It is a glorious one at that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

The number of puppies I would murder to get a new, wonderful Prince of Persia game... well, it does not have a number. I would go out on an epic journey to murder every puppy in the world to make it happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

...as long as Nolan North doesn't voice the Prince.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2014)

Krory making one of those monkey paw deals with the devil.

"Sure I won't make the voice Nolan North... instead you will get Troy Baker voicing the Prince and his love interest."


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> It's coming soon like _The Last Guardian_ and _Half-Life 3_ and _Bulletstorm 2_.



Except Nintendo will actually tell you when they don't have plans/don't give a shit about a particular game/franchise.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Krory making one of those monkey paw deals with the devil.
> 
> "Sure I won't make the voice Nolan North... instead you will get Troy Baker voicing the Prince and his love interest."



I have more faith in Troy Baker being able to pull off both of those than Nolan North ever pulling off the Prince again.

I liked the 2008 PoP but surfer dude was just too fucking much.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2014)

It was fun guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Krory making one of those monkey paw deals with the devil.
> 
> "Sure I won't make the voice Nolan North... instead you will get Troy Baker voicing the Prince and his love interest."



No.... no....

_Steven Blum_ plays the love interest. 



Scizor said:


> It was fun guys.



This is the first time in years that I'm actually kinda sad E3's ending.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> I have more faith in Troy Baker being able to pull off both of those than Nolan North ever pulling off the Prince again.
> 
> I liked the 2008 PoP but surfer dude was just too fucking much.



Platinum was wrong.  It's actually Christopher Walken doing the voices.


...which actually sounds like it'd be kinda awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Hope for Metroid fans yet .





St NightRazr said:


> NARUUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> *METROID HOPE IS STILL ALIVE*
> 
> ...



That *is* good news! It means they haven't given up on the franchise and they have a clear intention to revisit it 

I hope we can get an announcement by next year.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## creative (Jun 13, 2014)

not that excited for devil's third. call me crazy, but I miss Jack Cayman's horrible trip into humanity's miserable little pile of lie and secrets.  chainsaw ripping into enemies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> The number of puppies I would murder to get a new, wonderful Prince of Persia game... well, it does not have a number. I would go out on an epic journey to murder every puppy in the world to make it happen.



The idea that the Prince will never find his donkey carrying those sweet ass carpets is fucking heartbreaking.



creative said:


> not that excited for devil's third. call me crazy, but I miss Jack Cayman's horrible trip into humanity's miserable little pile of lie and secrets.  chainsaw ripping into enemies.



Devil's Third looking mediocre as hell is another heartbreaking disaster. I think he fucked up by trying to give as much attention to melee as in shooting and my god, the shooting looks terrible. Cover based system that goes to a first person shooter perspective when shooting? Fucking why.


Sony: We still haven't given up on The Last Guardian!

Nintendo: We still haven't given up on Metroid!

Ubisoft: We still haven't given up on Beyond Good & Evil!

Gosh, I don't know if I can't take more empty promises, my belly is already full!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Devil's Third MP looks fun. Simple mode needs a lot of work.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sony: We still haven't given up on The Last Guardian!
> 
> Nintendo: We still haven't given up on Metroid!
> 
> ...



Saying that an IP that has not had a game in a while still has a future is pretty different from a game that was supposed to come out three years ago that various sources keep saying is cancelled that the lead director abandoned.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2014)

lead director is actually still on TLG, just no longer with sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

That's just what they want you to think.

No one is held by a contract any longer when the product has been abandoned.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The idea that the Prince will never find his donkey carrying those sweet ass carpets is fucking heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you noticed, that was the 360 build for Devil's Third. So its old shit, Nintendo's going to polish that fucker right up with itagaki and release it in 2015

But the actual core of the game is really really good


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But the actual core of the game is really really good



Not really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> Saying that an IP that has not had a game in a while still has a future is pretty different from a game that was supposed to come out three years ago that various sources keep saying is cancelled that the lead director abandoned.



krory being right like 75% of the time is clear indication that this has been one of the weirder e3s.. Also, MS focusing on games made it even weirder.. Anyways, I'll believe Ninetndo on this since they need it the most out of those three..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> krory being right like 75% of the time is clear indication that this has been one of the weirder e3s.. Also, MS focusing on games made it even weirder...



That or the endtimes... 

but I guess weird e3's good too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> Not really.



Lol do you only like Grim Fandango and Tomb raider?


Its fucking ninja gaiden with guns lol.

And the multiplayer DOES look good


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol do you only like Grim Fandango and Tomb raider?



>Mentioned like twenty-five amazing games at E3
>Not one of which was Grim Fandango
>"LOL do u only liek grim fagdango and womb raider? n00b"

How many times were you dropped on your head as an infant, exactly?




> Its fucking ninja gaiden with guns lol.
> 
> And the multiplayer DOES look good



>"DURRR GUNS MAKE EVERYTHING BETTER"

Shouldn't you be jerking-off to Advanced Warfare or something?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys, chill.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Its fucking *ninja gaiden* with guns lol.



It really, really, really, really....

...really, really isn't. I played a lot of Ninja Gaiden, trust me. This is looking completely different. Repeating myself, a cover based system for a TPS which changes camera to a FPS perspective makes up for VERY slow, gameplay. That's the worst thing you could ever do if you want fast, streamlined gameplay because you have to adjust to a new perspective.

Saying it's 360 footage doesn't mean anything, same thing about polish doesn't mean much if this is what Valhalla Studios thought this was good to show. They haven't had development problems, they had money problems.

This is looking to be Itakagi entering new territory that he's not used to and it's backfiring. You never payed attention to this before it was announced as a WiiU exclusive so I'm gonna take it that this became awesome to you as soon as you heard about it.

Trust me on this one too, I was more excited at the news of the exclusivity than you were because it meant that the game was still alive. The game itself is...mediocre, it looks NOTHING like the original trailer which had gameplay up the ass.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

Never took Krobro as the type to get riled up by Razr....


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It really, really, really, really....
> 
> ...really, really isn't. I played a lot of Ninja Gaiden, trust me. This is looking completely different. Repeating myself, a cover based system for a TPS which changes camera to a FPS perspective makes up for VERY slow, gameplay. That's the worst thing you could ever do if you want fast, streamlined gameplay because you have to adjust to a new perspective.
> 
> ...



Death telling it like it is.




Shirker said:


> Never took Krobro as the type to get riled up by Razr....



You are confusing "riled" with "taking a stand against inanity." Razr got annoying when he kept spamming oversized images and he had the nerve to rep me.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

Spamming images, huh?

That *is* annoying.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Krory complaining about somebody spamming images?!  Hey pot, there's a kettle over there.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Spamming images, huh?
> 
> That *is* annoying.





Enclave said:


> Krory complaining about somebody spamming images?!  Hey pot, there's a kettle over there.





krory said:


> You are confusing "riled" with "taking a stand against inanity." Razr got annoying when he kept spamming *oversized images* and he had the nerve to rep me.





My spam doesn't stretch the forum because I'm a courteous friend. That's also why I use the same ones for a long time, so that I don't go around adblocks when people try to get rid of them. Because I'm a nice fucking guy.

Contrarily, in a lot of parts of forums, oversized images are against the rules anymore when not spoiler-tagged. That's why we have the IMGFIT tags now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

When ya have a point, ya have a point.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't appreciate the pussyfooting implications of people doubting my gentlemanly qualities of the highest fucking caliber.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol, see, this is why I don't have you on ignore krory even though your images annoy the fuck out of me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't appreciate the pussyfooting implications of people doubting my gentlemanly qualities of the highest fucking caliber.



Got it. Just straight up doubting of your gentlemanly qualities from now on.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Not all of them are.  I'm a Vita fan but I'm not annoyed.  Course I own a PS4.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2014)

To be absolutely fair, they screwed up super hard.

People are looking for further justification of their Vita purchase, and Sony reps up and dropped the ball by getting their wires crossed and making a promise that ended up not being true. I shit on us gamers for a lot of misplaced outrage, but this one seems at least a _little_ justified.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2014)

Can you blame them?

Sony acts like they don't even have a handheld.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirker said:


> To be absolutely fair, they screwed up super hard.
> 
> People are looking for further justification of their Vita purchase, and Sony reps up and dropped the ball by getting their wires crossed and making a promise that ended up not being true. I shit on us gamers for a lot of misplaced outrage, but this one seems at least a _little_ justified.



Oh I don't deny that they have justification to be pissed.  Just I think some of the outrage is a bit exaggerated.



Naruto said:


> Can you blame them?
> 
> Sony acts like they don't even have a handheld.



From what I've heard Sony did try to convince Squenix to release it on the Vita but Squenix refused.  Not much Sony can do if a 3rd party doesn't want to release a game on the system.

That said, Sony needs to support the handheld themselves more as well.  Imagine if they made Legend of Dragoon 2 for the Vita?  That'd move units among the jRPG crowd.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Silly people getting a Vita.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

HAHAHAHA.

Fucking priceless.

Fucking.

Priceless.

Weren't they saying in the Sony Conference that the Vita is totally getting awesome games and shit? Guess that original announcement was just wishful thinking, the thing's practically an overpriced controller for the PS4 now.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 13, 2014)

Guess Platinum Games are the only Japanese Action studio to rely on


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It really, really, really, really....
> 
> ...really, really isn't. I played a lot of Ninja Gaiden, trust me. This is looking completely different. Repeating myself, a cover based system for a TPS which changes camera to a FPS perspective makes up for VERY slow, gameplay. That's the worst thing you could ever do if you want fast, streamlined gameplay because you have to adjust to a new perspective.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked Ninja Gaiden wasnt always about being fast and fluid. 

It was about observation and precision. And if you got really good at it you could blow through a level VERY quickly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Spamming images, huh?
> 
> That *is* annoying.



Oh.. So someone else found the irony here 

That's why I fucking love you Shirker.. We always seem to think alike


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Oh.. So someone else found the irony here
> 
> That's why I fucking love you Shirker.. We always seem to think alike



Two people did. And I responded to it already. Kinda slow there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Last time I checked Ninja Gaiden wasnt always about being fast and fluid.



Welcome to Itakagi's take on Ninja Gaiden, where fast and fluid gameplay are dependent of both observation and precision as any fast paced action game should be. I don't know if you're talking about the original 2D series with that Ibservation/precision comment but Itakagi never touched those games so that has dick to do with the discussion, I'm comparing this to the man's past work.

The original Devil's Third trailer looked like Ninja Gaiden with guns where shooting and melee were dealt through fast movement, parkour and platforming, this new footage just shows a cover based TPS with FPS shooting and a little focus on melee. Fuck that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2014)

People are seriously surprised that the vita is basically a 200 dollar controller for you PS4?

There hasn't been a new IP announced for it from Sony for like a year.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 13, 2014)

Still the only reasons I would get a vita is cuz of P4: Golden and FFX-X2 combo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Welcome to Itakagi's take on Ninja Gaiden, where fast and fluid gameplay are dependent of both observation and precision as any fast paced action game should be. I don't know if you're talking about the original 2D series with that Ibservation/precision comment but Itakagi never touched those games so that has dick to do with the discussion, I'm comparing this to the man's past work.
> 
> The original Devil's Third trailer looked like Ninja Gaiden with guns where shooting and melee were dealt through fast movement, parkour and platforming, this new footage just shows a cover based TPS with FPS shooting and a little focus on melee. Fuck that.



The original trailer looks like the game's multiplayer


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Welcome to Itakagi's take on Ninja Gaiden, where fast and fluid gameplay are dependent of both observation and precision as any fast paced action game should be. I don't know if you're talking about the original 2D series with that Ibservation/precision comment but Itakagi never touched those games so that has dick to do with the discussion, I'm comparing this to the man's past work.
> 
> The original Devil's Third trailer looked like Ninja Gaiden with guns where shooting and melee were dealt through fast movement, parkour and platforming, this new footage just shows a cover based TPS with FPS shooting and a little focus on melee. Fuck that.



The original trailer looks like the game's multiplayer

And they have 3 new trailers for the game.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys I am so close to pulling the chord and getting a Wii U. Just need to save up a couple more bucks.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 14, 2014)

This E3 conference made me finally decide to get a 3DS...just need to wait until Black Friday, I won't have the money until then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2014)

korky said:


> Two people did. And I responded to it already. Kinda slow there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2014)

I find owning a Vita worth it because of all the niche weeb games. Even if Sony doesn't support it I still get my weeb games. 

I'm still mad about Type-0 not being on the Vita, though. "Oh, yeah, we'll give you Type-0! ...But it won't be on a portable and you'll have to spend $400 on a new console to play it".


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I find owning a Vita worth it because of all the niche weeb games. Even if Sony doesn't support it I still get my weeb games.
> 
> I'm still mad about Type-0 not being on the Vita, though. "Oh, yeah, we'll give you Type-0! ...But it won't be on a portable and you'll have to spend $400 on a new console to play it".



You can play it on the Vita...though remote play.

Fuck you SE.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I find owning a Vita worth it because of all the niche weeb games. Even if Sony doesn't support it I still get my weeb games.
> 
> I'm still mad about Type-0 not being on the Vita, though. "Oh, yeah, we'll give you Type-0! ...But it won't be on a portable and you'll have to spend $400 on a new console to play it".



I almost decided on a Vita instead, but after making lists of games both handhelds have that I'd like to play, 3DS was the obvious winner. Which is hilarious since I've only had PlayStations before, never once owned anything Nintendo (srsly).

While that's true...at least we'll be able to play Type-0 in HD on a HDTV screen, instead of the vita's tiny screen.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2014)

> - Link’s Rod is a magical weapon capable of producing flames


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2014)

But we already knew that.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I find owning a Vita worth it because of all the niche weeb games. Even if Sony doesn't support it I still get my weeb games.
> 
> I'm still mad about Type-0 not being on the Vita, though. "Oh, yeah, we'll give you Type-0! ...But it won't be on a portable and you'll have to spend $400 on a new console to play it".



Get the PSP version, it's been translated.

For what it's worth, the game isn't fantastic.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

>MFW there hasn't been a fantastic FF game since Tactics.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2014)

korky said:


> >MFW there hasn't been a fantastic FF game since Tactics.


The only one after that that could be argued as being fantastic is XII...which I might agree with. I personally have a problem with being able to finish that game because I enjoy it and get through it just fine up until the desert before the Tomb of Raithwall. That desert just sucks all my energy for playing the game out of me enough to where I stop playing it then forget to try to start up again once I've come down from my desert fatigue. 


The lesson to be learned developers? Stop with the overlong desert levels


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 14, 2014)

[youtube]Zo6L2-QBwj0[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2014)

A Look Back at E3 2014 (with graphs!)


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> A Look Back at E3 2014 (with graphs!)



So does that mean Sony made it?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2014)

Kro pretending graphs are exclusive to Sony harder than Sony pretending all those multiplats were exclusive to them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Shirker pretending like it wasn't the highlight of the last three Sony conferences before this one.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> A Look Back at E3 2014 (with graphs!)



Those graphics on exclusivity especially the Nintendo one...ouch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Fabulous win.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jIeiIMw3MyQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WnqceG8jN9E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]w46Wdj3EItM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]a0DZxhELlrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

